# China Reports Jump in Deadly Virus Cases, Adding to Fears of Outbreak



## Rusty

I waited a few days to post this in hopes that one of our Chinese friends would post it first... but naturally they are too busy with "China is the greatest place on earth" stuff.

Keep in mind that we don't know the real number of infected or dead since the CPC has a history of suppressing such numbers.
They are afraid that if the people find out the real number, then they will want accountability. Which is a big no-no to the CPC. 


https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/18/world/asia/china-virus-wuhan-coronavirus.html

BEIJING — The authorities in China reported a third death from a mysterious virus and more than 130 new cases over the weekend, including ones found in Beijing and southern China for the first time.

The jump in cases raised questions about how the virus is being transmitted and added to concerns about the spread of the illness ahead of China’s busiest travel season.

The health commission in Wuhan, a central Chinese city where the virus originated last month, said early Monday that 136 new cases had been detected on Saturday and Sunday, including one who died. Nine patients in the city were critically ill.

Two new cases were reported in Beijing, and one in Shenzhen, a booming metropolis in the south, near Hong Kong. That brought the total number of cases in China to around 200, more than double the number reported just a day earlier.

three cases reported in Thailand and Japan involving people who had traveled through Wuhan.

And with hundreds of millions of people in China expected to travel for the Lunar New Year holiday, which begins Friday, public health officials are working to stop a major outbreak.



This is your last free article.
Subscribe to The Times

On Sunday, China’s central government sought to reassure the public that it had the situation under control. In Beijing’s most extensive remarks on the outbreak since it began last month, the National Health Commission said that experts agreed that an epidemic was “still preventable and controllable.”

Still, the commission acknowledged that the source of the virus and its path of transmission were not fully understood.

“The mutation of the virus still needs to be closely monitored,” the statement said.

Of the new patients found in Wuhan over the weekend, 66 were men and 70 women, and their ages ranged from 25 to 89, the health commission reported on Monday. It said that they mostly had symptoms such as fever, coughing and difficulty breathing.




Most people with the infection have contracted it through exposure to animals at a market in Wuhan that sells seafood and live animals, the authorities say. But the health commission in Wuhan said on Sunday that some people who had come down with the virus had no exposure to the market.

That acknowledgment raises the possibility that the virus could be present in other markets in Wuhan, experts said, adding to fears that more people might be at risk.

“If you cannot find the source and control the source of the virus, you cannot extinguish the fire,” said David Hui, the director of the Stanley Ho Center for Emerging Infectious Diseases at the Chinese University of Hong Kong.

Dr. Hui said the risk of the virus spreading from human to human on a broad scale appeared to be low, though he noted that the virus could mutate.

The World Health Organization said on Sunday that while its analysis indicated that limited transmission of the virus is possible, it remained unclear whether it can easily spread from one person to another. The group said it would continue to examine the issue.

“We do not have enough evidence to evaluate the full extent of human-to-human transmission,” its Manila office said.

@WHO is monitoring closely.

— World Health Organization Western Pacific (@WHOWPRO) January 19, 2020
Some experts have suggested that there are probably far more cases of the illness than the authorities have disclosed. In previous incidents, like the 2003 outbreak of severe acute respiratory syndrome, or SARS, the Chinese government withheld critical information.

as many as 1,700 cases of the new virus.

The W.H.O. said on Sunday that China could potentially confirm more cases in the coming days and weeks as more people were screened for it.

The new virus has brought back memories of the SARS outbreak, which was also caused by a coronavirus. SARS, which is believed to have jumped to humans from animals at markets, originated in China and spread to other countries, infecting more than 8,000 people and killing more than 800.

While the new coronavirus appears to be less severe than SARS, public health officials around the world are exercising caution.

On Friday, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention in the United States announced that airports in New York, San Francisco and Los Angeles would begin screening passengers from Wuhan for the virus.

W. Ian Lipkin, a Columbia University professor who worked to fight the SARS outbreak, said it was too early to know how dangerous the new virus might prove to be.


“Until it becomes capable of human-to-human transmission, there’s not a major threat of a pandemic,” said Dr. Lipkin, the director of the Center for Infection and Immunity at the university’s Mailman School of Public Health.

“We need to prepare for the possibility that this could be a larger outbreak, and it could become a pandemic,” he said. “But that doesn’t mean that it will.”

Elsie Chen contributed research.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/burden/preliminary-in-season-estimates.htm

New unknown virus in China: 3 deaths

Completely known and characterized flu virus in Trumpistan: 6000+ deaths

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

FairAndUnbiased said:


> https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/burden/preliminary-in-season-estimates.htm
> 
> New unknown virus in China: 3 deaths
> 
> Completely known and characterized flu virus in Trumpistan: 6000+ deaths



"The authorities in China reported a third death"
the authorities here being the CPC. 

CPC has a record of lying about the real numbers and trying to hide it. 
So it would not surprise me that a lot more people died. 

Why did you feel the need to compare it to the flue in the US?
What purpose does that serve outside of what-about-ism?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Itachi

FairAndUnbiased said:


> https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/burden/preliminary-in-season-estimates.htm
> 
> New unknown virus in China: 3 deaths
> 
> Completely known and characterized flu virus in Trumpistan: 6000+ deaths



This thread is about China....try to keep your whataboutism out of this thread. 

Typical trollish response.



Rusty said:


> Why did you feel the need to compare it to the flue in the US?
> What purpose does that serve outside of what-about-ism?



1) Divert the reader's attention & line of thought from the main issue at hand

2) Point fingers at others = try to paint themselves as a lesser evil

3) That's a typical troll behavior...we have seen it in 100's of threads by now

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## PeacefulWar

It's funny you say others pointing finger when you are pointing fingers to China.

Anyway thanks for your love and attention to China, let's hope this virus get controlled sooner.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Char

Rusty said:


> I waited a few days to post this in hopes that one of our Chinese friends would post it first... but naturally they are too busy with "China is the greatest place on earth" stuff.
> 
> Keep in mind that we don't know the real number of infected or dead since the CPC has a history of suppressing such numbers.
> They are afraid that if the people find out the real number, then they will want accountability. Which is a big no-no to the CPC.
> 
> 
> https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/18/world/asia/china-virus-wuhan-coronavirus.html
> 
> BEIJING — The authorities in China reported a third death from a mysterious virus and more than 130 new cases over the weekend, including ones found in Beijing and southern China for the first time.
> 
> The jump in cases raised questions about how the virus is being transmitted and added to concerns about the spread of the illness ahead of China’s busiest travel season.
> 
> The health commission in Wuhan, a central Chinese city where the virus originated last month, said early Monday that 136 new cases had been detected on Saturday and Sunday, including one who died. Nine patients in the city were critically ill.
> 
> Two new cases were reported in Beijing, and one in Shenzhen, a booming metropolis in the south, near Hong Kong. That brought the total number of cases in China to around 200, more than double the number reported just a day earlier.
> 
> three cases reported in Thailand and Japan involving people who had traveled through Wuhan.
> 
> And with hundreds of millions of people in China expected to travel for the Lunar New Year holiday, which begins Friday, public health officials are working to stop a major outbreak.
> 
> 
> 
> This is your last free article.
> Subscribe to The Times
> 
> On Sunday, China’s central government sought to reassure the public that it had the situation under control. In Beijing’s most extensive remarks on the outbreak since it began last month, the National Health Commission said that experts agreed that an epidemic was “still preventable and controllable.”
> 
> Still, the commission acknowledged that the source of the virus and its path of transmission were not fully understood.
> 
> “The mutation of the virus still needs to be closely monitored,” the statement said.
> 
> Of the new patients found in Wuhan over the weekend, 66 were men and 70 women, and their ages ranged from 25 to 89, the health commission reported on Monday. It said that they mostly had symptoms such as fever, coughing and difficulty breathing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people with the infection have contracted it through exposure to animals at a market in Wuhan that sells seafood and live animals, the authorities say. But the health commission in Wuhan said on Sunday that some people who had come down with the virus had no exposure to the market.
> 
> That acknowledgment raises the possibility that the virus could be present in other markets in Wuhan, experts said, adding to fears that more people might be at risk.
> 
> “If you cannot find the source and control the source of the virus, you cannot extinguish the fire,” said David Hui, the director of the Stanley Ho Center for Emerging Infectious Diseases at the Chinese University of Hong Kong.
> 
> Dr. Hui said the risk of the virus spreading from human to human on a broad scale appeared to be low, though he noted that the virus could mutate.
> 
> The World Health Organization said on Sunday that while its analysis indicated that limited transmission of the virus is possible, it remained unclear whether it can easily spread from one person to another. The group said it would continue to examine the issue.
> 
> “We do not have enough evidence to evaluate the full extent of human-to-human transmission,” its Manila office said.
> 
> @WHO is monitoring closely.
> 
> — World Health Organization Western Pacific (@WHOWPRO) January 19, 2020
> Some experts have suggested that there are probably far more cases of the illness than the authorities have disclosed. In previous incidents, like the 2003 outbreak of severe acute respiratory syndrome, or SARS, the Chinese government withheld critical information.
> 
> as many as 1,700 cases of the new virus.
> 
> The W.H.O. said on Sunday that China could potentially confirm more cases in the coming days and weeks as more people were screened for it.
> 
> The new virus has brought back memories of the SARS outbreak, which was also caused by a coronavirus. SARS, which is believed to have jumped to humans from animals at markets, originated in China and spread to other countries, infecting more than 8,000 people and killing more than 800.
> 
> While the new coronavirus appears to be less severe than SARS, public health officials around the world are exercising caution.
> 
> On Friday, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention in the United States announced that airports in New York, San Francisco and Los Angeles would begin screening passengers from Wuhan for the virus.
> 
> W. Ian Lipkin, a Columbia University professor who worked to fight the SARS outbreak, said it was too early to know how dangerous the new virus might prove to be.
> 
> 
> “Until it becomes capable of human-to-human transmission, there’s not a major threat of a pandemic,” said Dr. Lipkin, the director of the Center for Infection and Immunity at the university’s Mailman School of Public Health.
> 
> “We need to prepare for the possibility that this could be a larger outbreak, and it could become a pandemic,” he said. “But that doesn’t mean that it will.”
> 
> Elsie Chen contributed research.



It will not be more serious than SARS.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Baz

Unknown virus  its called biowarfare


----------



## namefield_empty

One cannot fathom what is so _mysterious _about it. The agent-coronavirus, and its strain has been identified and the genome of the virus studied in detail, while the transmission of the virus from its reservoir to host and human-to-human transmission is currently under observation with empirical evidence shedding a lot of light. Countries have already undertaken quarantine/isolation measures along with screening of passengers from the endemic region. Treatment for most viral illnesses are supportive only, though existing anti viral drugs can be modified (or used per se) according to the results of the research and trials undertaken.

Those cringe-worthy posts about biowarfare and conspiracy are laughable to say the least, every living being in the world is evolving (including viral strains) except those knob heads still stuck in the stone age.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

Char said:


> It will not be more serious than SARS.



The only way you can "know" that is if Mr Xi tells you that.

In reality it could be just as serious as SARS but we will never know unless it spreads to free countries where reporting medical hazards is not political.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## bsruzm

Rusty said:


> "The authorities in China reported a third death"
> the authorities here being the CPC.
> 
> CPC has a record of lying about the real numbers and trying to hide it.
> So it would not surprise me that a lot more people died.
> 
> Why did you feel the need to compare it to the flue in the US?
> What purpose does that serve outside of what-about-ism?


Typical Chinese behavior on PDF. 

WHO tells people, who travel to the area, that maintain your personal hygiene.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Char

Rusty said:


> The only way you can "know" that is if Mr Xi tells you that.
> 
> In reality it could be just as serious as SARS but we will never know unless it spreads to free countries where reporting medical hazards is not political.



I know more than you. that's enough.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rusty

Char said:


> I know more than you. that's enough.


I know more then you, and i don't resort to playground taunts.

So that makes me more right

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Char

Rusty said:


> I know more then you, and i don't resort to playground taunts.
> 
> So that makes me more right



You will be disappointed as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rusty

Char said:


> You will be disappointed as usual.


And you will be brainwashed as usual.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beijingwalker

Seems like I m not the only person obssessed with China.


----------



## Rusty

beijingwalker said:


> Seems like I m not the only person obssessed with China.


No comment on the article?
Why are you afraid to comment on the topic?


Are you afraid of your social credit score?

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## beijingwalker

Rusty said:


> No comment on the article?
> Why are you afraid to comment on the topic?
> 
> 
> Are you afraid of your social credit score?


Why I have to comment about everything? Some disease broke out from China, Africa, south Asia..., I commented none. it's a natural thing happening every year, you don't mean the China government made it in order to kill million of our people, do you?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

beijingwalker said:


> Why I have to comment about everything? Some disease broke out from China, Africa, south Asia..., I commented none. it's a natural thing happens every year, you don't mean the China government made it in order to kill million of our people, do you?



If you don't want to comment on the topic then why even reply?
The only reason you replied is to pull your normal off topic nonsense which you are trying to pull here.

Mods are soft on you guys despite not a single Chinese commenter being on topic.

Your social credit is safe for another day.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## beijingwalker

Rusty said:


> If you don't want to comment on the topic then why even reply?
> The only reason you replied is to pull your normal off topic nonsense which you are trying to pull here.
> 
> Mods are soft on you guys despite not a single Chinese commenter being on topic.
> 
> Your social credit is safe for another day.


If I do have a social credit score I guess it won't be good cause I repeatedly demand Xi's leave after his two terms presidency. As for your demand for my comment on the disease, I m not a doctor what do you want me to comment about? I m just curious how come you are so obssessed with China, it's not your country and I guess you've never visited her either..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## masterchief_mirza

China has dealt with such local outbreaks before in a robust manner. They will do so again in this case. No need for western media fear mongering. China isn't some third world shanty town.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rusty

beijingwalker said:


> If I do have a social credit score I guess it won't be good cause I repeatedly demand Xi's leave after his two terms presidency. As for your demand for my comment on the disease, I m not a doctor what do you wan to me to comment? I m just curious how come you are so obssessed with China, it's not your country and I guess you've never visited her either..



If you don't want to comment on the news THEN WHY ARE YOU COMMENTING?
You have no reason to comment outside of your usual nonsense.


Can I drop a secret on you?
You are 100% going to say I am lying but I swear on your God Mr. Xi and Mr. Mao that I am telling the truth.


I just got back from living in China for the past few months.
I obviously didn't mention it due to my personal security as chinese police don't take free speech lightly.

And if you notice, my strong opinions on China have only existed after I got there.

So I have personally lived the CPC nightmare...I mean utopia ....

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beijingwalker

Rusty said:


> If you don't want to comment on the news THEN WHY ARE YOU COMMENTING?
> You have no reason to comment outside of your usual nonsense.
> 
> 
> Can I drop a secret on you?
> You are 100% going to say I am lying but I swear on your God Mr. Xi and Mr. Mao that I am telling the truth.
> 
> 
> I just got back from living in China for the past few months.
> I obviously didn't mention it due to my personal security as chinese police don't take free speech lightly.
> 
> And if you notice, my strong opinions on China have only existed after I got there.
> 
> So I have personally lived the CPC nightmare...I mean utopia ....


Really , where did you live in China? What did China do to you to cause such a psychological trauma and made you such a tireless anti China keyboard warrior here? just being curious.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rusty

beijingwalker said:


> Really , where did you live in China? What did China do to you to cause such a psychological trauma and made you such a tireless anti China keyboard warrior here? just being curious.


In not going to dox myself but I was in a large city.
Oh believe me, tireless is posting over 24,000 mostly pro CPC posts in less then 10 year.

My anti CPC post are not even 1% of my overall posts.

As for china...I've been to almost 40 countries and China seems to go out of its way to make life difficult for foreigners.
Nothing is easy, from Banking to booking train tickets.

I had 2 days in Beijing and lost one because they close the forbidden city on Monday...and the only place I saw that info in English was on one board outside the gate of the forbidden city.....of course it's difficult to look it up online since you know....they blocked the internet.

Oh and the spitting...I nearly puked a few times seeing all the spit on the streets.


I will say, my favorite thing about China was those halal restaurants, beef dumping and cumin lamb was my favorite.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beijingwalker

Rusty said:


> In not going to dox myself but I was in a large city.
> Oh believe me, tireless is posting over 24,000 mostly pro CPC posts in less then 10 year.
> 
> My anti CPC post are not even 1% of my overall posts.


I m China so I admit that I m obssessed with my own country, it's not uncommon to find people defending their own countries, but I m never obssessed with any foreign country. obssession with a foreign country is not very common, so China must have done great harm to you to make this obssession happen, I m just being curious about what happened.



Rusty said:


> I had 2 days in Beijing and lost one because they close the forbidden city on Monday...and the only place I saw that info in English was on one board outside the gate of the forbidden city


Oh, I see, that really hurt you painfully and changed your life to become an anti China warriror.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rusty

beijingwalker said:


> I m China so I admit that I m obssessed with my own country, it's not uncommon to find people defending their own countries, but I m never obssessed with any foreign country. obssession with a foreign country is not very common, so China must have done great harm to you to make this obssession happen, I m just being curious about what happened.



True, you are obsessed with China, but why on PDF?
You can be obsessed on Weibo all you want.why do you need to be obsessed on a site that Mr. Xi blocked?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## beijingwalker

Rusty said:


> True, you are obsessed with China, but why on PDF?
> You can be obsessed on Weibo all you want.why do you need to be obsessed on a site that Mr. Xi blocked?


I also do on other forums and social media platforms and Chinese language BBS. But your obssession with a foreign country is still kind of strange.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

beijingwalker said:


> I also do on other forums and social media platforms and Chinese language BBS. But your obssession with a foreign country is still kind of strange.



Chinese guy goes to school for many years to learn English, then he pays for a VPN to bypass draconian government control. 
He then lands on Pakistan Defence Forum and posts over 24,000 comments.

THEN ACCUSES A PAKISTANI ON THE FORUM OF BEING OBSESSED

You really did earn your 50 cents.

Reactions: Like Like:
8


----------



## beijingwalker

Rusty said:


> Chinese guy goes to school for many years to learn English, then he pays for a VPN to bypass draconian government control.
> He then lands on Pakistan Defence Forum and posts over 24,000 comments.
> 
> THEN ACCUSES A PAKISTANI ON THE FORUM OF BEING OBSESSED
> 
> You really did earn your 50 cents.


Haha, Ok, whatever you say, Sir.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## obj 705A

Rusty said:


> Keep in mind that we don't know the real number of infected or dead since the CPC has a history of suppressing such numbers.


the fact that you proceeded to slam China under the guise of "hey I badmouthed just the CPC not the country" immediatley once you started the thread pretty much exposes your sick mentality, seeing as how twisted of a mentality you have I wouldn't be surprised at all if you are following this news minute by minute & getting a hard on whenever you find out a Chinese citizen has died, seriously you need to go see a shrink.

the point of this thread was not to share news about the incident, since you immediatley slammed China in your very first opening post clearly the point of it is you wanted to say "wow I'm so happy some Chinese citizens died due to illness".

this thread might turn into an Itachi/Rusty/viva viet circlejerk where each one these three will congratulate the other whenever some one is infected.

Reactions: Like Like:
9


----------



## PeacefulWar

obj 705A said:


> the fact that you proceeded to slam China under the guise of "hey I badmouthed just the CPC not the country" immediatley once you started the thread pretty much exposes your sick mentality, seeing as how twisted of a mentality you have I wouldn't be surprised at all if you are following this news minute by minute & getting a hard on whenever you find out a Chinese citizen has died, seriously you need to go see a shrink.
> 
> the point of this thread was not to share news about the incident, since you immediatley slammed China in your very first opening post clearly the point of it is you wanted to say "wow I'm so happy some Chinese citizens died due to illness".
> 
> this thread might turn into an Itachi/Rusty/viva viet circlejerk where each one these three will congratulate the other whenever some one is infected.


Funny thing is he seems care China more than his own country, LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Itachi

PeacefulWar said:


> It's funny you say others pointing finger when you are pointing fingers to China.
> 
> Anyway thanks for your love and attention to China, let's hope this virus get controlled sooner.



Read my post again. If you can't read English and understand the context then it's not my fault. 



masterchief_mirza said:


> China has dealt with such local outbreaks before in a robust manner. They will do so again in this case. No need for western media fear mongering. China isn't some third world shanty town.



1/3 of Chinese pigs have died so far from swine diseases....causing billions of $ worth of losses and raising of pork prices.

I'm sure they'll figure something out before the number reaches 1/2.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## FedererExpress

Rusty said:


> Chinese guy goes to school for many years to learn English, then he pays for a VPN to bypass draconian government control.
> He then lands on Pakistan Defence Forum and posts over 24,000 comments.
> 
> THEN ACCUSES A PAKISTANI ON THE FORUM OF BEING OBSESSED
> 
> You really did earn your 50 cents.



This is one of the best post I’ve seen on this forum. Couldn’t agree more with you.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Itachi said:


> This thread is about China....try to keep your whataboutism out of this thread.



this thread is about viral diseases, thanks.



Rusty said:


> Why did you feel the need to compare it to the flue in the US?
> What purpose does that serve outside of what-about-ism?



at the worst, the deaths in China are due to incompetence in handling a completely new, uncharacterized virus.

but for the flu, the deaths are due to an easily managed, fully characterized and known virus. either far more extreme incompetence, or malice.

whataboutism is just another meaningless word that Pakistanis and Indians ape. Even if it was whataboutism, which it isn't in a discussion of viral disease management... so what? whataboutism in legal matters is called precedent. try telling a US judge that them citing previous court cases is "whataboutism".


----------



## FedererExpress

This virus can spread from human to human. CCP is responsible for this absolute disaster.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Itachi

FairAndUnbiased said:


> *this thread is about viral diseases*, thanks.



*In China!
*
Nice try troll. The first world of this thread is literally "*China *Reports Jump in Deadly Virus Cases".

We're discussing China here and China only. Try not to bring in other countries and start a mud slinging contest. We all know trolls bring in other countries so that they can divert attention from their own respective countries.



FairAndUnbiased said:


> at the worst, the deaths in China are due to incompetence in handling a completely new, uncharacterized virus.
> 
> but for the flu, the deaths are due to an easily managed, fully characterized and known virus. either far more extreme incompetence, or malice.
> 
> whataboutism is just another meaningless word that Pakistanis and Indians ape. Even if it was whataboutism, which it isn't in a discussion of viral disease management... so what? whataboutism in legal matters is called precedent. try telling a US judge that them citing previous court cases is "whataboutism".



1/3 of the Chinese pig population has died or been culled (50 million+) and that's all you can come up with!? 

What should we expect when the outbreak becomes harmful for humans??

_All is well! CCP will use their magic wand and fit it! China stronk! Western News full of lies!_

Source: https://www.reuters.com/article/us-...than-previously-thought-adm-cfo-idUSKBN1XN2EE

https://www.cnn.com/2019/09/04/business/china-pork-swine-fever-pigs/index.html


----------



## Viva_Viet

FedererExpress said:


> This virus can spread from human to human. CCP is responsible for this absolute disaster.


In VN, we all know that its just the matter of time before many kinds of deadly diseaze spreading all over CN cos their food, milk, water r very toxic. Million Cnese eating 40 year old meat everyday, thats so disgusting. Thats why I always throw to the trash bin all kind of food imported from CN. .

------
*China's latest stomach-churning food scandal: Frozen meat from the 1970s*
*https://www.google.com.vn/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2015/06/24/asia/china-smuggled-meat/index.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Offshore

obj 705A said:


> the fact that you proceeded to slam China under the guise of "hey I badmouthed just the CPC not the country" immediatley once you started the thread pretty much exposes your sick mentality, seeing as how twisted of a mentality you have I wouldn't be surprised at all if you are following this news minute by minute & getting a hard on whenever you find out a Chinese citizen has died, seriously you need to go see a shrink.
> 
> the point of this thread was not to share news about the incident, since you immediatley slammed China in your very first opening post clearly the point of it is you wanted to say "wow I'm so happy some Chinese citizens died due to illness".
> 
> this thread might turn into an Itachi/Rusty/viva viet circlejerk where each one these three will congratulate the other whenever some one is infected.


Spot on!
He bashed CCP , yet CCP is the only goverment that keep saving his banana country from becoming the next Afghanistan ..
Chinese in Chinese forum Need to know pakistanis hypocrisy, they could become the next meme in Chinese forum

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker




----------



## Viva_Viet

*New China virus: Cases triple as infection spreads to Beijing and Shanghai*

20 January 2020

China
Share this with Email Share this with Facebook Share this with Twitter Share this with Whatsapp
_





Video captionThe BBC spoke to people in Beijing who seemed largely unconcerned about the virus
The number of people infected with a new virus in China tripled over the weekend, with the outbreak spreading from Wuhan to other major cities.

There are now more than 200 cases, mostly in Wuhan, though the respiratory illness has also been detected in Beijing, Shanghai and Shenzhen.

Three people have died. Japan, Thailand and South Korea have reported cases.

The new strain of coronavirus, which causes a type of pneumonia, can pass from person to person, China confirmed.

Respiratory expert Zhong Nanshan, who heads the health commission team investigating the virus, *said 14 medical workers had caught it while treating patients, state media reported.*

The sharp rise comes as millions of Chinese prepare to travel for the Lunar New Year holidays._

_

The news from bbc, dont know why I copied the link, but can not show it on PDF


..........
https://www.straitstimes.com/asia/e...l-workers-confirmed-infected-with-coronavirus_

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kyle Sun

It's Chinese new year now. All Chinese are rushing home.
I don't know whether you are obsessed with China or PDF. Any way, thank you for your concern.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Itachi

Offshore said:


> Spot on!
> *He bashed CCP , yet CCP is the only goverment that keep saving his banana country from becoming the next Afghanistan ..*
> Chinese in Chinese forum Need to know pakistanis hypocrisy, they could become the next meme in Chinese forum



LOL 

You must be smoking some good stuff if you think CCP saved Pakistan from becoming the next Afghanistan! 

Truth be told....if the ISI hadn't stepped up their effort of balkanization of Central Asia like they did with the Soviet Union....China would have been next in like. So count your blessings. 

@Rusty @IlyasMyHero @Pan-Islamic-Pakistan @Ahmet Pasha @War Thunder look at what this guy is spewing

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

Wow i see pretty cheerful ppl in this forum rejoicing over CCP virus? More ppl die of diarrhea in India than the virus OK? We are trying to stop it, so inatead of cheering for it, I suggest you hope we contain it, else it will spread to your country too dumbasses.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FedererExpress

Who is cheering a virus? NO ONE!
Of course we hope CCP tyrants contain this deadly virus. But since this is the CCP, we know they will cover up the real status of this virus because their reputation is on the line. CCP will censor anyone discussing the virus as they think it will lead to mass protests.

Chinese members here are more interested in defending the CCP than talking about the virus.

What is going on over there? What are Chinese people talking about on Chinese forums? I don’t give a damn about CCP propaganda, I want what normal people are discussing. We need regular updates. This concerns everyone in the world as this could become a global pandemic.

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## beijingwalker

FedererExpress said:


> I want what normal people are discussing. We need regular updates. This concerns everyone in the world as this could become a global pandemic.


Being updated every hour in China.


----------



## Han Patriot

FedererExpress said:


> Who is cheering a virus? NO ONE!
> Of course we hope CCP tyrants contain this deadly virus. But since this is the CCP, we know they will cover up the real status of this virus because their reputation is on the line. CCP will censor anyone discussing the virus as they think it will lead to mass protests.
> 
> Chinese members here are more interested in defending the CCP than talking about the virus.
> 
> What is going on over there? What are Chinese people talking about on Chinese forums? I don’t give a damn about CCP propaganda, I want what normal people are discussing. We need regular updates. This concerns everyone in the world as this could become a global pandemic.


I don't know what you expect China to do, the genome had been sequence in less than a month alerts were sent out immediately. The response and professionalism improve dramatically after SARS, had it been India or Vietnam, you guys would be peeing by now. You don't even have the bio response team created. So my advice, better pray hard we succeed else it will reach Vietnam and India and US, in no time.

Not cheering? Tyrant CCP? What has the Chinese government got to do with it? They acted good this time, even military hospitals are developing vaccines as we speak, the pig virus which came from Russia was contained and vaccine was developed? This is the power of the Chinese state. If in Vietnam India? Ppl will die not knowing what killed them, everyday people dienof rabies and diarrhea, you see anyone shouting at India? Dengue anyone? No one cares


----------



## Viva_Viet

Han Patriot said:


> I don't know what you expect China to do, the genome had been sequence in less than a month alerts were sent out immediately. The response and professionalism improve dramatically after SARS, had it been India or Vietnam, you guys would be peeing by now. You don't even have the bio response team created. So my advice, better pray hard we succeed else it will reach Vietnam and India and US, in no time.
> 
> Not cheering? Tyrant CCP? What has the Chinese government got to do with it? They acted good this time, even military hospitals are developing vaccines as we speak, the pig virus which came from Russia was contained and vaccine was developed? This is the power of the Chinese state. If in Vietnam India? Ppl will die not knowing what killed them, everyday people dienof rabies and diarrhea, you see anyone shouting at India? Dengue anyone? No one cares


Deadly virus always start from CN cos u guys making, eating & drinking super polluted/toxic food everyday while in VN, we always try to eat healthy food.

Which country is flooded wt poisoined 40 year old meat ?? VN ? India ?? Oh no, its "mighty China"_

--+++++

In VN, we all know that its just the matter of time before many kinds of deadly diseaze spreading all over CN cos their food, milk, water r very toxic. Million Cnese eating 40 year old meat everyday, thats so disgusting. Thats why I always throw to the trash bin all kind of food imported from CN. .

------
*China's latest stomach-churning food scandal: Frozen meat from the 1970s
https://www.google.com.vn/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2015/06/24/asia/china-smuggled-meat/index.html*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## KAL-EL

Viva_Viet said:


> Deadly virus always start from CN cos u guys making, eating & drinking super polluted/toxic food everyday while in VN, we always try to eat healthy food.
> 
> Which country is flooded wt poisoined 40 year old meat ?? VN ? India ?? Oh no, its "mighty China"_
> 
> --+++++
> 
> In VN, we all know that its just the matter of time before many kinds of deadly diseaze spreading all over CN cos their food, milk, water r very toxic. Million Cnese eating 40 year old meat everyday, thats so disgusting. Thats why I always throw to the trash bin all kind of food imported from CN. .
> 
> ------
> *China's latest stomach-churning food scandal: Frozen meat from the 1970s
> https://www.google.com.vn/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2015/06/24/asia/china-smuggled-meat/index.html*



40-year-old meat? Wow..

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Mista

*China confirms human-to-human transmission of Wuhan virus as WHO announces emergency meet*
https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...ssion-who-emergency-meet-wuhan-virus-12293414

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## War Thunder

FedererExpress said:


> Who is cheering a virus? NO ONE!
> Of course we hope CCP tyrants contain this deadly virus. But since this is the CCP, we know they will cover up the real status of this virus because their reputation is on the line. CCP will censor anyone discussing the virus as they think it will lead to mass protests.
> 
> Chinese members here are more interested in defending the CCP than talking about the virus.
> 
> What is going on over there? What are Chinese people talking about on Chinese forums? I don’t give a damn about CCP propaganda, I want what normal people are discussing. We need regular updates. This concerns everyone in the world as this could become a global pandemic.





You mean I could actually wake up to Chinese Zombies roaming around the streets? Two effin billion of them...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## 8888888888888

I can't believe how useless that local government is, even when the central government has Ban the eating of civets that market was still selling it for eating even as late as Jan 2020. Even then they still want to hide it, pretty glad the WHO doesn't care about office politics and just publicly tells everyone. 

They need to add in the death sentence for those breaking the Ban on the civet and fire those useless local officials.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

In 2003, Mayor of Beijing was fired because of SARS, unlucky guy, his once bright political career future was completely ruined, he was holding a higher title in CPC than Xi jingping back then, many say it was not his fault for that epidemic, don't know who's going to lose their jobs this time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 8888888888888

If they actually did something fast than their jobs will be little affected, but they tried to hide their incompetents and it spread to other parts of China and even the world.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

Viva_Viet said:


> Deadly virus always start from CN cos u guys making, eating & drinking super polluted/toxic food everyday while in VN, we always try to eat healthy food.
> 
> Which country is flooded wt poisoined 40 year old meat ?? VN ? India ?? Oh no, its "mighty China"_
> 
> --+++++
> 
> In VN, we all know that its just the matter of time before many kinds of deadly diseaze spreading all over CN cos their food, milk, water r very toxic. Million Cnese eating 40 year old meat everyday, thats so disgusting. Thats why I always throw to the trash bin all kind of food imported from CN. .
> 
> ------
> *China's latest stomach-churning food scandal: Frozen meat from the 1970s
> https://www.google.com.vn/amp/s/amp.cnn.com/cnn/2015/06/24/asia/china-smuggled-meat/index.html*


I don't eat 40 year old meat, but apparently Italians had been eating decade old ham. My point is you are painting as if all of us eat toxic food, are there pesticides? Yes, but remember Vietnam has got alot of under reported diseases, and you guys like the Cantonese eat alot of weird wild animals, if people died of pneumonia, you think you guys will know it's an epidemic, your under trained dr probably will say it's flu. Lolol. That's the difference.

Healthy food? Don't make start on your healthy chemical injected shrimp okay.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viva_Viet

Han Patriot said:


> I don't eat 40 year old meat, but apparently Italians had been eating decade old ham. My point is you are painting as if all of us eat toxic food, are there pesticides? Yes, but remember Vietnam has got alot of under reported diseases, and you guys like the Cantonese eat alot of weird wild animals, if people died of pneumonia, you think you guys will know it's an epidemic, your under trained dr probably will say it's flu. Lolol. That's the difference.
> 
> Healthy food? Don't make start on your healthy chemical injected shrimp okay.


In CN, there r all kinds of the most toxic/dirtiest factories in the world ( steel producing, rare earth refining etc) and those toxic chemical already dissolved in the water for so many years.

So, even u guys dont eat poisoned 40 year old meat, u guys r still drinking water having poisoned/toxic chemical from steel/rare earth factories every day. Thats why deadly disease always start in China.

CN lands is barren, polluted wt full of toxic chemical dissolved in the water, so CN is only suitable for running dirty/ polluted production like steel, rare earth....but so sad that there r 1,4 billion ppl living in the place that is as dirty as Chernobyl ( after nuclear disaster )


----------



## uk29

**** my brother has to go to wuhan next month


----------



## beijingwalker

The fourth death, age:89 , location: Wuhan Suffered from many chronic and heart disease when alive.

2020年1月19日22时—1月19日24时，死亡1例，无出院病例和新增病例。

死者陈某，男，89岁，2020年1月13日发病，1月18日因严重呼吸困难入院救治，1月19日23:39抢救无效死亡。患者有高血压、糖尿病、冠心病、频发室性早搏等基础疾病。

截至1月19日24时，我市累计报告新型冠状病毒感染的肺炎病例198例，已治愈出院25例，死亡4例。目前仍在院治疗169例，其中重症35例、危重症9例，均在武汉市定点医疗机构接受隔离治疗。

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Itachi said:


> *In China!
> *
> Nice try troll. The first world of this thread is literally "*China *Reports Jump in Deadly Virus Cases".
> 
> We're discussing China here and China only. Try not to bring in other countries and start a mud slinging contest. We all know trolls bring in other countries so that they can divert attention from their own respective countries



why should I restrict myself to China? who the **** are you lol? I guess universities in the US should no longer offer comparative biology or comparative politics because that's literally all whataboutism then?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

Viva_Viet said:


> In CN, there r all kinds of the most toxic/dirtiest factories in the world ( steel producing, rare earth refining etc) and those toxic chemical already dissolved in the water for so many years.
> 
> So, even u guys dont eat poisoned 40 year old meat, u guys r still drinking water having poisoned/toxic chemical from steel/rare earth factories every day. Thats why deadly disease always start in China.
> 
> CN lands is barren, polluted wt full of toxic chemical dissolved in the water, so CN is only suitable for running dirty/ polluted production like steel, rare earth....but so sad that there r 1,4 billion ppl living in the place that is as dirty as Chernobyl ( after nuclear disaster )


Lol. Ok. Then you have nothing to be worried about right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FedererExpress

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219440220912914432

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

FedererExpress said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219440220912914432


That's the most hilarious thing I've come across for years.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tower9

Han Patriot said:


> I don't eat 40 year old meat, but apparently Italians had been eating decade old ham. My point is you are painting as if all of us eat toxic food, are there pesticides? Yes, but remember Vietnam has got alot of under reported diseases, and you guys like the Cantonese eat alot of weird wild animals, if people died of pneumonia, you think you guys will know it's an epidemic, your under trained dr probably will say it's flu. Lolol. That's the difference.
> 
> Healthy food? Don't make start on your healthy chemical injected shrimp okay.



haha Cantonese and Vietnamese come from the same root, basically jungle cultures that were sinicized. That’s why Cantos eat a bunch of weird animals like the Viets.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Goku

tower9 said:


> haha Cantonese and Vietnamese come from the same roof, basically jungle cultures that were sinicized. That’s why Cantos eat a bunch of weird animals like the Viets.


True on YT i say a Gordon Ramsay video when he visited Vietnam. He ate a live Snakes heart , Yuck

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viva_Viet

Han Patriot said:


> Lol. Ok. Then you have nothing to be worried about right?





tower9 said:


> haha Cantonese and Vietnamese come from the same roof, basically jungle cultures that were sinicized. That’s why Cantos eat a bunch of weird animals like the Viets.


Haha. Cantos is smart race, thats why Vnese and Cantos in VN defeated Mongol-Manchus barbarians while North Cnese r forced to mix wt Quanrong race, thats why u r easy to get sick, low IQ and short vision 
-----
According to sinologist Li Feng, "It is very probable that when the term Xianyun came to be written with the two characters 獫狁, the notion of 'dog' associated with the character _xian_ thus gave rise to the term Quanrong 犬戎, or the 'Dog Barbarians'."[1]

Claiming ancestry from two white dogs, the Quanrong tribe worshipped a totem in the form of a white dog.[_citation needed_] They are classified as a nomadic tribe of the Qiang and were the sworn enemies of the Yanhuang tribe.

According to the _Book of the Later Han_:

Former Emperor Gaoxin's (father of Emperor Yao) enemies were the Quanrong. The Emperor suffered violent invasion at their hands but did not retaliate.

The Discourses of Zhou in the Guoyu records that at the time of King Mu of Zhou the power of the Quanrong gradually increased. Conflicts during the king's reign made him consider a punitive expedition to the west against them. Duke of Zhai was against his father's plan: "this is not advisable. The illustrious former Emperorshttps://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quanrong#cite_note-former_Emperors-3* did not advocate the use of force."[2] King Mu did not listen but won an unexpected victory in the subsequent clash, capturing the five kings of the Quanrong along with five white wolves and five white deer.

In 771 BCE, the Marquess of Shen invited the Quanrong to join him in an attack on King You of Zhou. The joint force subsequently occupied the Zhōu capital Haojing, killing King You and capturing his concubine Bao Si. In the end, the invaders left after taking a tribute from the Zhou and stealing the Nine Tripod Cauldrons.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quanrong*


----------



## Get Ya Wig Split

Rusty said:


> No comment on the article?
> Why are you afraid to comment on the topic?
> 
> 
> Are you afraid of your social credit score?





Rusty said:


> If you don't want to comment on the topic then why even reply?
> The only reason you replied is to pull your normal off topic nonsense which you are trying to pull here.
> 
> Mods are soft on you guys despite not a single Chinese commenter being on topic.
> 
> Your social credit is safe for another day.





Rusty said:


> In not going to dox myself but I was in a large city.
> Oh believe me, tireless is posting over 24,000 mostly pro CPC posts in less then 10 year.
> 
> My anti CPC post are not even 1% of my overall posts.
> 
> As for china...I've been to almost 40 countries and China seems to go out of its way to make life difficult for foreigners.
> Nothing is easy, from Banking to booking train tickets.
> 
> I had 2 days in Beijing and lost one because they close the forbidden city on Monday...and the only place I saw that info in English was on one board outside the gate of the forbidden city.....of course it's difficult to look it up online since you know....they blocked the internet.
> 
> Oh and the spitting...I nearly puked a few times seeing all the spit on the streets.
> 
> 
> I will say, my favorite thing about China was those halal restaurants, beef dumping and cumin lamb was my favorite.





Rusty said:


> True, you are obsessed with China, but why on PDF?
> You can be obsessed on Weibo all you want.why do you need to be obsessed on a site that Mr. Xi blocked?





Rusty said:


> Chinese guy goes to school for many years to learn English, then he pays for a VPN to bypass draconian government control.
> He then lands on Pakistan Defence Forum and posts over 24,000 comments.
> 
> THEN ACCUSES A PAKISTANI ON THE FORUM OF BEING OBSESSED
> 
> You really did earn your 50 cents.



Thank you. All facts!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## obj 705A

Offshore said:


> Spot on!
> He bashed CCP , yet CCP is the only goverment that keep saving his banana country from becoming the next Afghanistan ..
> Chinese in Chinese forum Need to know pakistanis hypocrisy, they could become the next meme in Chinese forum



we should not paint them all with the same brush, I noticed that the vast majority of Pakistanis here are very supportive of China, every society has it's own trash who represent the bottom of society, no country is an exception to that Pakistan & China included, in China for example there is Jushoa Wong, I know he is a sepratist & not from the mainland but in the end he is still Chinese, Pakistan has it's own too like Rusty & Itachi.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Darth Vader

End of world People.
Outbreak soon we will end up as zombies


----------



## tower9

Viva_Viet said:


> Haha. Cantos is smart race, thats why Vnese and Cantos in VN defeated Mongol-Manchus barbarians while North Cnese r forced to mix wt Quanrong race, thats why u r easy to get sick, low IQ and short vision
> -----
> According to sinologist Li Feng, "It is very probable that when the term Xianyun came to be written with the two characters 獫狁, the notion of 'dog' associated with the character _xian_ thus gave rise to the term Quanrong 犬戎, or the 'Dog Barbarians'."[1]
> 
> Claiming ancestry from two white dogs, the Quanrong tribe worshipped a totem in the form of a white dog.[_citation needed_] They are classified as a nomadic tribe of the Qiang and were the sworn enemies of the Yanhuang tribe.
> 
> According to the _Book of the Later Han_:
> 
> Former Emperor Gaoxin's (father of Emperor Yao) enemies were the Quanrong. The Emperor suffered violent invasion at their hands but did not retaliate.
> 
> The Discourses of Zhou in the Guoyu records that at the time of King Mu of Zhou the power of the Quanrong gradually increased. Conflicts during the king's reign made him consider a punitive expedition to the west against them. Duke of Zhai was against his father's plan: "this is not advisable. The illustrious former Emperors* did not advocate the use of force."[2] King Mu did not listen but won an unexpected victory in the subsequent clash, capturing the five kings of the Quanrong along with five white wolves and five white deer.
> 
> In 771 BCE, the Marquess of Shen invited the Quanrong to join him in an attack on King You of Zhou. The joint force subsequently occupied the Zhōu capital Haojing, killing King You and capturing his concubine Bao Si. In the end, the invaders left after taking a tribute from the Zhou and stealing the Nine Tripod Cauldrons.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quanrong*



Northern China is mostly open plains and that's why the Mongols were able to break through. By the time they got to the South they were unfamiliar with the terrain. lol


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Viva_Viet said:


> Haha. Cantos is smart race, thats why Vnese and Cantos in VN defeated Mongol-Manchus barbarians while North Cnese r forced to mix wt Quanrong race, thats why u r easy to get sick, low IQ and short vision



He who defeated another 'race' is smarter, according to @Viva_Viet.

Then Colonial French should be smarter than the Dai Viet 'race' (1858)
Japanese race should be smarter than the Indochinese 'race' (1940)
Vietnamese should be smarter than the American mixed 'race' (1975)

Which implies that intelligence is measured in military contest? Obviously rubbish.

As in 1945 Japanese were beaten by Indochinese insurgents, and not meaning that they suddenly lost some Intelligence points.

To measure intelligence, at least one of the component is the quantifiable memory size:

The average memory capacity deducted from intracranial volumes of Mongolians, North Chinese, South Chinese, Tonkinese (~Hanoi), Anamese and Cochinchinese (~Saigon): 

Mongolians: 1,450 cm³, 2.78 Petabytes
North Korean, North Chinese: 1,400 cm³, 2.69 Petabytes
Tonkinese, South Chinese, North North Europeans: 1,350 cm³, 2.59 Petabytes
Japanese, British Isles, South Europeans: 1,300 cm³, 2.5 Petabytes
Anamese: 1,250 cm³, 2.4 Petabytes
Cochinchinese: 1,200 cm³, 2.3 Petabytes











Spoiler: Links



https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e4/Brain_Size_Map.png
https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Brain_Size_Map.png
https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/东亚https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/东亚
Brain Size, Cranial Morphology, Climate, and Time Machines CURRENT ANTHROPOLOGY V01. 25, NO 01984 by The Wenner-Gren Foundation for Anthropological Research 0011-320418412503-0003S2 25 (pp. 304).


▲ 1. Brain Size, Cranial Morphology, Climate

Huge difference, like 100 to 85 between Northern Chinese and Cochinchinese...


----------



## Viva_Viet

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> He who defeated another 'race' is smarter, according to @Viva_Viet.
> 
> Then Colonial French should be smarter than the Dai Viet 'race' (1858)
> Japanese race should be smarter than the Indochinese 'race' (1940)
> Vietnamese should be smarter than the American mixed 'race' (1975)
> 
> Which implies that intelligence is measured in military contest? Obviously rubbish.
> 
> As in 1945 Japanese were beaten by Indochinese insurgents, and not meaning that they suddenly lost some Intelligence points.
> 
> To measure intelligence, at least one of the component is the quantifiable memory size:
> 
> The average memory capacity deducted from intracranial volumes of Mongolians, North Chinese, South Chinese, Tonkinese (~Hanoi), Anamese and Cochinchinese (~Saigon):
> 
> Mongolians: 1,450 cm³, 2.78 Petabytes
> North Korean, North Chinese: 1,400 cm³, 2.69 Petabytes
> Tonkinese, South Chinese, North North Europeans: 1,350 cm³, 2.59 Petabytes
> Japanese, British Isles, South Europeans: 1,300 cm³, 2.5 Petabytes
> Anamese: 1,250 cm³, 2.4 Petabytes
> Cochinchinese: 1,200 cm³, 2.3 Petabytes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e4/Brain_Size_Map.png
> https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Brain_Size_Map.png
> https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/东亚https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/东亚
> Brain Size, Cranial Morphology, Climate, and Time Machines CURRENT ANTHROPOLOGY V01. 25, NO 01984 by The Wenner-Gren Foundation for Anthropological Research 0011-320418412503-0003S2 25 (pp. 304).
> 
> 
> ▲ 1. Brain Size, Cranial Morphology, Climate
> 
> Huge difference, like 100 to 85 between Northern Chinese and Cochinchinese...


So which race u are ?? Or its too shamful for u to tell us abt ur race ??

Cnese is low race, thats why they r low IQ and so easy to get sick. So many deadly disease start from CN recently


----------



## Philosopher

Viva_Viet said:


> Haha. Cantos is smart race, thats why Vnese and Cantos in VN defeated Mongol-Manchus barbarians while North Cnese r forced to mix wt Quanrong race, thats why u r easy to get sick, low IQ and short vision



Can you cut the racism please.


----------



## Viva_Viet

Philosopher. said:


> Can you cut the racism please.


Its Cnese here who start first bro. They mocking Vnese and Cantos race.


----------



## Philosopher

Viva_Viet said:


> Its Cnese here who start first bro. They mocking Vnese and Cantos race.



So report them to be moderators. Why go to their level and also make racist comment? It stains your character badly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Viva_Viet said:


> So which race u are ?? Or its too shamful for u to tell us abt ur race ??
> 
> Cnese is low race, thats why they r low IQ and so easy to get sick. So many deadly disease start from CN recently




Not a state secret, @I pertain to the noblest aristocratic Paektu branch of the Choson race.
Known to be endowed with the most exquisite mind among the sentient living earthlings.

As for virus, with the warming of the global weather pattern, it is known that the melting permafrost from the northern part of the globe is releasing 30'000 years old previously frozen Giant Virus...Very tempting for some northmen to be exploited and weaponized...just like the E.B.O.L.A. (Experience Biologique Organisee par Les Laboratoires Americains) or Z.I.K.A. (Zombie Inducing Killing Agent).


https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...rost-siberia-pithovirus-pandoravirus-science/


----------



## Viva_Viet

Philosopher. said:


> So report them to be moderators. Why go to their level and also make racist comment? It stains your character badly.


It doesnt work, I reported many times but they still violate forum rules.

Not mentioning CN govt already ban PDF , but those Cnese here still use PVN to pass CN firewall and keep talking nonsense here


Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Not a state secret, @I pertain to the noblest aristocratic Paektu branch of the Choson race.
> Known to be endowed with the most exquisite mind among the sentient living earthlings.
> 
> As for virus, with the warming of the global weather pattern, it is known that the melting permafrost from the norther part of the globe is releasing 30'000 years old previously frozen Giant Virus...Very tempting for some northmen to be exploited and weaponized...
> 
> https://www.nationalgeographic.com/...rost-siberia-pithovirus-pandoravirus-science/


Wow, so u r true North Korean ??

Btw, Northen ppl should realize that they will sufferred many kinds of deadly disease mainly due to climate change ( the world is getting hotter) while Southern ppl like Vnese will be ok cos we get used to wt tropical weather.

Thats explain why Mongol-Machus were so easy to get sick when trying to invade VN and had to withdraw after few months.


----------



## eldamar

Viva_Viet said:


> Haha. Cantos is smart race, thats why Vnese and Cantos in VN defeated Mongol-Manchus barbarians while North Cnese r forced to mix wt Quanrong race, thats why u r easy to get sick, low IQ and short vision
> -----
> According to sinologist Li Feng, "It is very probable that when the term Xianyun came to be written with the two characters 獫狁, the notion of 'dog' associated with the character _xian_ thus gave rise to the term Quanrong 犬戎, or the 'Dog Barbarians'."[1]
> 
> Claiming ancestry from two white dogs, the Quanrong tribe worshipped a totem in the form of a white dog.[_citation needed_] They are classified as a nomadic tribe of the Qiang and were the sworn enemies of the Yanhuang tribe.
> 
> According to the _Book of the Later Han_:
> 
> Former Emperor Gaoxin's (father of Emperor Yao) enemies were the Quanrong. The Emperor suffered violent invasion at their hands but did not retaliate.
> 
> The Discourses of Zhou in the Guoyu records that at the time of King Mu of Zhou the power of the Quanrong gradually increased. Conflicts during the king's reign made him consider a punitive expedition to the west against them. Duke of Zhai was against his father's plan: "this is not advisable. The illustrious former Emperors* did not advocate the use of force."[2] King Mu did not listen but won an unexpected victory in the subsequent clash, capturing the five kings of the Quanrong along with five white wolves and five white deer.
> 
> In 771 BCE, the Marquess of Shen invited the Quanrong to join him in an attack on King You of Zhou. The joint force subsequently occupied the Zhōu capital Haojing, killing King You and capturing his concubine Bao Si. In the end, the invaders left after taking a tribute from the Zhou and stealing the Nine Tripod Cauldrons.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quanrong*





Viva_Viet said:


> It doesnt work, I reported many times but they still violate forum rules.
> 
> Not mentioning CN govt already ban PDF , but those Cnese here still use PVN to pass CN firewall and keep talking nonsense here
> 
> Wow, so u r true North Korean ??
> 
> Btw, Northen ppl should realize that they will sufferred many kinds of deadly disease mainly due to climate change ( the world is getting hotter) while Southern ppl like Vnese will be ok cos we get used to wt tropical weather.
> 
> Thats explain why Mongol-Machus were so easy to get sick when trying to invade VN and had to withdraw after few months.


how come most of your posts in the far east section is always about racial superiority, medieval culture, 'im your ancestor', 'im your grandfather' etc?


n it's not in this thread, but in other threads here too.

u're the ultimate thread-derailer.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Viva_Viet said:


> It doesnt work, I reported many times but they still violate forum rules.
> 
> Not mentioning CN govt already ban PDF , but those Cnese here still use PVN to pass CN firewall and keep talking nonsense here
> 
> Wow, so u r true North Korean ??
> 
> Btw, Northen ppl should realize that they will sufferred many kinds of deadly disease mainly due to climate change ( the world is getting hotter) while Southern ppl like Vnese will be ok cos we get used to wt tropical weather.
> 
> Thats explain why Mongol-Machus were so easy to get sick when trying to invade VN and had to withdraw after few months.



Alas my poor friend, before one generation, at the turn of the mid-century, that is by 2049, Vietnamese survivors will join the Chinese nation, as the Nan Yue Autonomous Region. Indeed, those lucky enough to live in the mountainous region bordering the Chinese southern province of Guangxi and Yunnan will have no other option. As the sea level rise would inevitably submerge both Saigon and Hanoi, built on the low lands. Breaking Vietnam apart as an organized and industrial nation.

Estimated climatic refugee from Vietnam: 22 millions!

https://www.climatecentral.org/news...a-level-rise-worse-than-previously-understood

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KungFuLee

Philosopher. said:


> So report them to be moderators. Why go to their level and also make racist comment? It stains your character badly.



Many people say mod here are biased on the Chinese member here. I have 1 single interaction with a mod regarding this, I got banned in a thread for out of topic discussion, however that was driven by the Chinese member themselves. And yet they weren't all banned and given a warning. And that thread is still there and they still gone off topic.

When I inquire to @WebMaster I was told to let the mod do their job and mind my own business. 

I don't think anyone will do anything if he reported it. Best not to engage with them, or quit this forum if you cannot digest this stance. I think this is actually worse than local forum I used to be on which also have a lot of Chinese Troll, and they were bad...

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## eldamar

KungFuLee said:


> Many people say mod here are biased on the Chinese member here. I have 1 single interaction with a mod regarding this, I got banned in a thread for out of topic discussion, however that was driven by the Chinese member themselves. And yet they weren't all banned and given a warning. And that thread is still there and they still gone off topic.
> 
> When I inquire to @WebMaster I was told to let the mod do their job and mind my own business.
> 
> I don't think anyone will do anything if he reported it. Best not to engage with them, or quit this forum if you cannot digest this stance. I think this is actually worse than local forum I used to be on which also have a lot of Chinese Troll, and they were bad...



nope, pretty sure lotsa chinese members have gotten banned themselves. Mods here(except for one) r diligent, analytical, fair, impartial and when possible- benevolent.


----------



## Viva_Viet

eldarlmari said:


> how come most of your posts in the far east section is always about racial superiority, medieval culture, 'im your ancestor', 'im your grandfather' etc?
> 
> 
> n it's not in this thread, but in other threads here too.
> 
> u're the ultimate thread-derailer.


 Cos I only talk wt Cnese, at least we have same culture, celebrating same Lunar new year while I dont know ( I dont care) abt the other races ( US, France, Pol pot etc r the loser to us and they have different culture).

Im proving that CN is in chaos in 2023, so U will see same post to prove that point till 2023, thats it

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

Viva_Viet said:


> Cos I only talk wt Cnese, at least we have same culture, celebrating same Lunar new year while I dont know ( I dont care) abt the other races ( US, France, Pol pot etc r the loser to us and they have different culture).
> 
> Im proving that CN is in chaos in 2023, so U will see same post to prove that point till 2023, thats it


ya, your posts are always the same type of content(race, ancestry, ancient historyetc)- it gets boring.


----------



## Viva_Viet

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Alas my poor friend, before one generation, at the turn of the mid-century, that is by 2049, Vietnamese survivors will join the Chinese nation, as the Nan Yue Autonomous Region. Indeed, those lucky enough to live in the mountainous region bordering the Chinese southern province of Guangxi and Yunnan will have no other option. As the sea level rise would inevitably submerge both Saigon and Hanoi, built on the low lands. Breaking Vietnam apart as an organized and industrial nation.
> 
> Estimated climatic refugee from Vietnam: 22 millions!
> 
> https://www.climatecentral.org/news...a-level-rise-worse-than-previously-understood


Thats sad, I just forgot that thing, but actually VNese and Cantonese in CN r quite friendly throghout the history ( we always side together against the Northen invader Mongol-Manchus and even Northen Han). So Im sure we can live peacefully when Ha Noi-Saigon gone due to climate change :



eldarlmari said:


> ya, your posts are always the same type of content(race, ancestry, ancient historyetc)- it gets boring.


Then u dont nid to read and then u will not know when VN start invading the neighbours again after 1979


----------



## 8888888888888

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> He who defeated another 'race' is smarter, according to @Viva_Viet.
> 
> Then Colonial French should be smarter than the Dai Viet 'race' (1858)
> Japanese race should be smarter than the Indochinese 'race' (1940)
> Vietnamese should be smarter than the American mixed 'race' (1975)
> 
> Which implies that intelligence is measured in military contest? Obviously rubbish.
> 
> As in 1945 Japanese were beaten by Indochinese insurgents, and not meaning that they suddenly lost some Intelligence points.
> 
> To measure intelligence, at least one of the component is the quantifiable memory size:
> 
> The average memory capacity deducted from intracranial volumes of Mongolians, North Chinese, South Chinese, Tonkinese (~Hanoi), Anamese and Cochinchinese (~Saigon):
> 
> Mongolians: 1,450 cm³, 2.78 Petabytes
> North Korean, North Chinese: 1,400 cm³, 2.69 Petabytes
> Tonkinese, South Chinese, North North Europeans: 1,350 cm³, 2.59 Petabytes
> Japanese, British Isles, South Europeans: 1,300 cm³, 2.5 Petabytes
> Anamese: 1,250 cm³, 2.4 Petabytes
> Cochinchinese: 1,200 cm³, 2.3 Petabytes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Links
> 
> 
> 
> https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e4/Brain_Size_Map.png
> https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Brain_Size_Map.png
> https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/东亚https://zh.wikipedia.org/wiki/东亚
> Brain Size, Cranial Morphology, Climate, and Time Machines CURRENT ANTHROPOLOGY V01. 25, NO 01984 by The Wenner-Gren Foundation for Anthropological Research 0011-320418412503-0003S2 25 (pp. 304).
> 
> 
> ▲ 1. Brain Size, Cranial Morphology, Climate
> 
> Huge difference, like 100 to 85 between Northern Chinese and Cochinchinese...


Pretty odd Japan has this problem, also Canada is more Blue than USA and why is UK orange ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

tower9 said:


> haha Cantonese and Vietnamese come from the same root, basically jungle cultures that were sinicized. That’s why Cantos eat a bunch of weird animals like the Viets.


But they had patriarchal Han origins, so they are still Han. Sun Yat Sen was Cantonese, but Cantonese language cannot and should not represent China, it sounds terrible. Mind you, I am a fluent speaker..



Viva_Viet said:


> Haha. Cantos is smart race, thats why Vnese and Cantos in VN defeated Mongol-Manchus barbarians while North Cnese r forced to mix wt Quanrong race, thats why u r easy to get sick, low IQ and short vision
> -----
> According to sinologist Li Feng, "It is very probable that when the term Xianyun came to be written with the two characters 獫狁, the notion of 'dog' associated with the character _xian_ thus gave rise to the term Quanrong 犬戎, or the 'Dog Barbarians'."[1]
> 
> Claiming ancestry from two white dogs, the Quanrong tribe worshipped a totem in the form of a white dog.[_citation needed_] They are classified as a nomadic tribe of the Qiang and were the sworn enemies of the Yanhuang tribe.
> 
> According to the _Book of the Later Han_:
> 
> Former Emperor Gaoxin's (father of Emperor Yao) enemies were the Quanrong. The Emperor suffered violent invasion at their hands but did not retaliate.
> 
> The Discourses of Zhou in the Guoyu records that at the time of King Mu of Zhou the power of the Quanrong gradually increased. Conflicts during the king's reign made him consider a punitive expedition to the west against them. Duke of Zhai was against his father's plan: "this is not advisable. The illustrious former Emperors* did not advocate the use of force."[2] King Mu did not listen but won an unexpected victory in the subsequent clash, capturing the five kings of the Quanrong along with five white wolves and five white deer.
> 
> In 771 BCE, the Marquess of Shen invited the Quanrong to join him in an attack on King You of Zhou. The joint force subsequently occupied the Zhōu capital Haojing, killing King You and capturing his concubine Bao Si. In the end, the invaders left after taking a tribute from the Zhou and stealing the Nine Tripod Cauldrons.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quanrong*


But you are mixed with Chams, the brownies, so stop associating with us Hans. Cantonese are mixed Viets and Han but they are culturally and patriachacally Han. The Manchu king tried to get recignized as Han but was given a racist treament hence they conquered China, the Koreans tried to be Han even to the xtent of naming Seoul Hancheng.....

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viva_Viet

Han Patriot said:


> But you are mixed with Chams, the brownies, so stop associating with us Hans. Cantonese are mixed Viets and Han but they are culturally and patriachacally Han. The Manchu king tried to get recignized as Han but was given a racist treament hence they conquered China, the Koreans tried to be Han even to the xtent of naming Seoul Hancheng.....


Wat? We treated Han like cockroaches in 2014 conflict and u still think we wanna associating with low race, easy to get sick like Hans ??

Wat a pathetic Ah Q mindset. CN land is as dirty as Chernobyl , Han is sick race and cant survive when the wolrd get hotter. What ppl can se here is that U guys a dying due to climate change that revive many deadly virus 

------
For Ah Q mindset .just read again 

The story traces the "adventures" of Ah Q, a man from the rural peasant class with little education and no definite occupation. Ah Q is famous for "spiritual victories", Lu Xun's euphemism for self-talk and self-deception even when faced with extreme defeat or humiliation. Ah Q is a bully to the less fortunate but fearful of those who are above him in rank, strength, or power. He persuades himself mentally that he is spiritually "superior" to his oppressors even as he succumbs to their tyranny and suppres*sion. Lu Xun exposes Ah Q's extreme faults as symptomatic of the Chinese national character of his time. The ending of the piece is e*qually poignant and satirical.
https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_True_Story_of_Ah_Q

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FedererExpress

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219694975828447232

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

Viva_Viet said:


> Wat? We treated Han like cockroaches in 2014 conflict and u still think we wanna associating with low race, easy to get sick like Hans ??
> 
> Wat a pathetic Ah Q mindset. CN land is as dirty as Chernobyl , Han is sick race and cant survive when the wolrd get hotter. What ppl can se here is that U guys a dying due to climate change that revive many deadly virus
> 
> ------
> For Ah Q mindset .just read again
> 
> The story traces the "adventures" of Ah Q, a man from the rural peasant class with little education and no definite occupation. Ah Q is famous for "spiritual victories", Lu Xun's euphemism for self-talk and self-deception even when faced with extreme defeat or humiliation. Ah Q is a bully to the less fortunate but fearful of those who are above him in rank, strength, or power. He persuades himself mentally that he is spiritually "superior" to his oppressors even as he succumbs to their tyranny and suppres*sion. Lu Xun exposes Ah Q's extreme faults as symptomatic of the Chinese national character of his time. The ending of the piece is e*qually poignant and satirical.
> https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_True_Story_of_Ah_Q


Well calling your employers cockroaches... Great....you are getting delusional.


----------



## Viva_Viet

Han Patriot said:


> Well calling your employers cockroaches... Great....you are getting delusional.


Thats the different bween u guys and us, we dont respect foreign bosses, thats why all Foreigner managers in VN dont scold at VN workers or else they may be beaten up.


----------



## FedererExpress

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219810279610966017


----------



## Han Patriot

Viva_Viet said:


> Thats the different bween u guys and us, we dont respect foreign bosses, thats why all Foreigner managers in VN dont scold at VN workers or else they may be beaten up.


That just shows you have no law and order.... Or maybe we abused you guys too much till you guys rioted. To me that's a normal reaction from an exploited bunch. The question you should ask os why you are not the owners but the workers.


----------



## Viva_Viet

Han Patriot said:


> That just shows you have no law and order.... Or maybe we abused you guys too much till you guys rioted. To me that's a normal reaction from an exploited bunch. The question you should ask os why you are not the owners but the workers.


We r the owner of our land while those SG-SK-JP-TW and even CN have to bosses lick US azz to have money and protection( that why they cant survive under US sanction).but US economyn is also bad now, so we will loot everything from those foreign bosses when US collapse.

Thats why our economy is getting better and better while the economy of those countries above is falling due to trade war, not mentioning they r dying cos they r too weak against deadly virus due to climate change


----------



## Rusty

It's funny how angry some of our Chinese friends are angry at me and a few others for doing nothing but reporting the news.

They are calling me nasty names and what not.

If anyone ever needs anymore proof that PDF is infested with wumao (50 cent army) you only need to look here.

Normal reaction to this news should be:
"lets find out how many people are infested and do what we can to minimize it"

of course that is not how the CPC operates. They have in the past, will in the future, be willing to kill millions of Chinese lives as long as they stay in power.
At the end of the day, power is the only thing the CPC cares about.

Of course our wumao friends are part of that effort as they want to talk about everything else except the virus.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Han Patriot

Viva_Viet said:


> We r the owner of our land while those SG-SK-JP-TW and even CN have to bosses lick US azz to have money and protection( that why they cant survive under US sanction).but US economyn is also bad now, so we will loot everything from those foreign bosses when US collapse.
> 
> Thats why our economy is getting better and better while the economy of those countries above is falling due to trade war, not mentioning they r dying cos they r too weak against deadly virus due to climate change


Sg Tw SK and Jap yes, if we are licking US ***, we wouldn't be public enemy number 1 wuddnt it? Common sense genius, common sense. Vietnam is not US dog? You even imvited them to use Cam Ranh, inviting your old masters back? You are the lowest in the food chain genius, all the Asians above come and exploit you people. Get it?


----------



## beijingwalker

At 5:58 see what US medical experts have to say about China's dealing with this virus and whether China is transparent and open about it.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viva_Viet

Han Patriot said:


> Sg Tw SK and Jap yes, if we are licking US ***, we wouldn't be public enemy number 1 wuddnt it? Common sense genius, common sense. Vietnam is not US dog? You even imvited them to use Cam Ranh, inviting your old masters back? You are the lowest in the food chain genius, all the Asians above come and exploit you people. Get it?


Thats so pathetic for u guys when the mother Earth slap so hard in ur face wt lots of deadly virus and say that" Han race is sick !", and ur sick get worse when ur lands r as dirty as Chernobyl

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KungFuLee

eldarlmari said:


> nope, pretty sure lotsa chinese members have gotten banned themselves. Mods here(except for one) r diligent, analytical, fair, impartial and when possible- benevolent.



As I said, I am speaking on my own interaction with Moderator, I cannot comment on other people experience. You may get ban a lot, or a lot of Chinese member got banned a lot or whatever, that does not mean my interaction is not true, I can show you which thread I was banned on, and you can see for yourself.

I deduced my own opinion with my own interaction with the mod, it is not you or other Chinese member own interaction. Because, for me, those are all hearsay. I wasn't there, I did not see what happened.


----------



## Itachi

KungFuLee said:


> As I said, I am speaking on my own interaction with Moderator, I cannot comment on other people experience. You may get ban a lot, or a lot of Chinese member got banned a lot or whatever, that does not mean my interaction is not true, I can show you which thread I was banned on, and you can see for yourself.
> 
> I deduced my own opinion with my own interaction with the mod, it is not you or other Chinese member own interaction. Because, for me, those are all hearsay. I wasn't there, I did not see what happened.



Chinese trolls, like all other trolls, do get banned but not as much....you're right in saying that some mods are very lenient in clamping down on Chinese trolls. 

There are several threads on PDF where trolling is rampatant by Chinese users and whenever anyone speaks up against it, they get banned too. Obviously, not all Chinese troll but those that do....well, let's just say that they're quite unique...



FairAndUnbiased said:


> why should I restrict myself to China? who the **** are you lol? I guess universities in the US should no longer offer comparative biology or comparative politics because that's literally all whataboutism then?



You really don't understand forum rules or the usage of English at all...

My poor boy....don't start acting like a drunk villager now. 

The thread is talking about *China*, not the US....get it?? Do you need me to translate it to Mandarin or Cantonese?? 

_You bringing in the US and pointing fingers at others is called a trollish behavior! _*Cursing others is forbidden in this forum also! *

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

I got banned repeatedly for defending China, my last ban a short while ago lasted for a whole month,a lot of trolls trolling other countries but always get away with it.


----------



## eldamar

Itachi said:


> Chinese trolls, like all other trolls, do get banned but not as much....you're right in saying that some mods are very lenient in clamping down on Chinese trolls.
> 
> There are several threads on PDF where trolling is rampatant by Chinese users and whenever anyone speaks up against it, they get banned too. Obviously, not all Chinese troll but those that do....well, let's just say that they're quite unique...
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't understand forum rules or the usage of English at all...
> 
> My poor boy....don't start acting like a drunk villager now.
> 
> The thread is talking about *China*, not the US....get it?? Do you need me to translate it to Mandarin or Cantonese??
> 
> _You bringing in the US and pointing fingers at others is called a trollish behavior! _*Cursing others is forbidden in this forum also! *


ya specially trolls like u.


thanks.


----------



## Itachi

eldarlmari said:


> ya specially trolls like u.
> 
> 
> thanks.



I'm not the one with -6 ratings and getting banned constantly. 



beijingwalker said:


> *I got banned repeatedly for defending China*, my last ban a short while ago lasted for a whole month,a lot of trolls trolling other countries but always get away with it.



Is that a confession? 

@Rusty @War Thunder @IlyasMyHero


----------



## eldamar

Itachi said:


> I'm not the one with -6 ratings and getting banned constantly.


ya cos u're lucky u have ur arse covered.

thx.


----------



## Itachi

eldarlmari said:


> ya cos u're lucky u have ur arse covered.
> 
> thx.



?? 

I have been banned multiple times. PDF is known for being impartial, at least more than other forums.


----------



## beijingwalker

Itachi said:


> Is that a confession?
> 
> @Rusty @War Thunder @IlyasMyHero


Yes, I confess that I got banned for defending China and refusing trolling Pakistan, cause I still believe Pakistan is a friendly country despite your guys and you guys can always get away with it trolling China around the clock.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Itachi

beijingwalker said:


> I confess that I got banned for defending China and refusing trolling Pakistan and you guys can always get away with it trolling China around the clock.



You're welcome to point out any wrongdoings of Pakistan...that's not trolling. Neither is anyone else pointing out wrongdoings of another country/bloc....be it Russia, EU, US, China or Mars.

Welcome to the free world!  (just no religion )


----------



## beijingwalker

Itachi said:


> You're welcome to point out any wrongdoings of Pakistan...that's not trolling. Neither is anyone else pointing out wrongdoings of another country/bloc....be it Russia, EU, US, China or Mars.


Every country may have some wrongdoings but it doesn't mean I have to troll every country in the world, you are just trolling selected and targeted countries yourself, didn't see you troll Turkey much.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Itachi

beijingwalker said:


> Every country may have some wrongdoings but it doesn't mean I have to troll every country in the world, you are just trolling selected and targeted countries yourself, didn't see you troll Turkey much.



There's a big difference in trolling & standing up for just causes/pointing out wrongdoings.

I have talked about the Turkish treatment of Kurds already (whatever that might be).

Either way, some matters are more important than others.


----------



## War Thunder

eldarlmari said:


> ya cos u're lucky u have ur arse covered.
> 
> thx.




There is no arse covered thingy except your insecurity.
Be logical and know what you post instead of coming out as ignorant and then being proud of that ignorance and your ratings would improve.
I see many indians here with more positive ratings than many Pakistanis and you can wonder why.

I wouldn't be having the negatives in my name if my *** was so covered.
I call a crow a crow and really don't care whose *** burns over it

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## beijingwalker

Itachi said:


> There's a big difference in trolling & standing up for just causes/pointing out wrongdoings.
> 
> I have talked about the Turkish treatment of Kurds already (whatever that might be).
> 
> Either way, some matters are more important than others.


You can claim yourself a global justice fighter, but still it looks funny in other people's eyes, other countries domestic affairs don't matter much to me so I rarely comment, China is not perfect, neither is Pakistan, if I were you I would care more about how to get your own country more developed instead of attacking others who never did harm to your nation.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Itachi

beijingwalker said:


> You can claim yourself a global justice fighter, but still it looks funny in other people's eyes, other countries domestic affairs don't matter much to me so I rarely comment, China is not perfect, neither is Pakistan, if I were you I would care more about how to get your own country more developed instead of attacking others who never did harm to your nation.



We all live on the same planet, same solar system, same quadrant....same galaxy.....nation states are just a man made concept.

Today they exist and tomorrow, if humans don't want them to be there...they will not. 

As a Human being (don't tell my Martian friends) I can say whatever I want to and so can you, as long as we're within the rules set by our environment (here on PDF). 

I do also talk on Pakistani topic....the only reason I talk more on Chinese topics is because a lot of Pakistanis hold China as a model for their country/on a high pedestal....which is simply not true, again, in my opinion.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

Itachi said:


> I do also talk on Pakistani topic....the only reason I talk more on Chinese topics is because a lot of Pakistanis hold China as a model for their country/on a high pedestal....which is simply not true, again, in my opinion.


lol ya, but only a grandma with dementia would believe you tho


----------



## beijingwalker

Itachi said:


> the only reason I talk more on Chinese topics is because a lot of Pakistanis hold China as a model for their country/on a high pedestal....which is simply not true, again, in my opinion.


In this case, it's not China's fault, bashing China everyday won't fix your this problem. There are better ways to restore the national confidence.


----------



## Itachi

eldarlmari said:


> lol ya, but only a grandma with dementia would believe you tho



Reported.


----------



## eldamar

Itachi said:


> Reported.


noted


----------



## Itachi

beijingwalker said:


> In this case, it's not China's fault, bashing China everyday won't fix your this problem. There are better ways to restore the national confidence.



To further expand on the issue, it's more than just "national esteem"....the CCP treatment of Uyghurs is another issue that Muslims (not just Pakistanis) have...if it's dealt with in a sincere, polite manner. We can all be great friends.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

Itachi said:


> To further expand on the issue, it's more than just "national esteem"....the CCP treatment of Uyghurs is another issue that Muslims (not just Pakistanis) have...if it's dealt with in a sincere, polite manner. We can all be great friends.


Ok, so your first statement is a lie? which statement should I believe? You confused me..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eldamar

War Thunder said:


> There is no arse covered thingy except your insecurity.
> Be logical and know what you post instead of coming out as ignorant and then being proud of that ignorance and your ratings would improve.
> I see many indians here with more positive ratings than many Pakistanis and you can wonder why.
> 
> I wouldn't be having the negatives in my name if my *** was so covered.
> I call a crow a crow and really don't care whose *** burns over it


yup, u just admited you're here to troll. worse still, yours is *vicious* trolling:



> So being a chink from Singapore, why don't you help me understand where exactly is your womanly gown of a dress, long womanly hair with a clip, and some lipstick to make you look like a transgender to signify your traditional looks, since we are talking about lack of understanding of a culture?





> Leave this singaporean low IQ chink be.
> His knowledge comes from his ability to use google image search.
> 
> And he wants to talk about supposed head gear, I am supposed to be wearing.


----------



## KungFuLee

Itachi said:


> Chinese trolls, like all other trolls, do get banned but not as much....you're right in saying that some mods are very lenient in clamping down on Chinese trolls.
> 
> There are several threads on PDF where trolling is rampatant by Chinese users and whenever anyone speaks up against it, they get banned too. Obviously, not all Chinese troll but those that do....well, let's just say that they're quite unique...



I do understand the moderators biased toward the Chinese member here, trust me, I am also active in other Hong Kong forum, Chinese troll is not something new for me, after all this is a "Pakistan" defence forum and Chinese being their brothers, there bound to have a lot of traffic from there, you can see, this website is actually banned in China, yet many people from there (or claim to be from there) still go through all the hoops and get access here. Judging from the day's topic and comment rate, I would say if they do ban all the Chinese troll here, you are talking about 20-25% traffic drop. That's not good.

The thing is, unlike other forum I frequent, this forum seems to have a mind to make them professional database or reference, judging from what they post in other area. That is however directly contradict with the troll handling in this, just look at this thread, how many insult throw around on both side? And how many off topic discussion here? You can see the result for myself.

Shame because what attract me here is seemingly the logical/professional discussion, which is a breath of fresh air to other forum I frequent (Those were argument in the sake of argument) I will say there are some serious discussion in this forum, but for everyone of them you get 3 or 5 that go down the line of personal insult and one line trolling. Which is a shame, and I am thinking of my present here and I may actually leave this forum if things do not get better. Which I actually doubt it will get better



beijingwalker said:


> At 5:58 see what US medical experts have to say about China's dealing with this virus and whether China is transparent and open about it.



You know you are supposed to be open and transparent, you don't get a price for being normal......

On the other hand, if China do hide this like they do with SARS. Well, let's just say the value of China in the world is zero, and currently, it's not, but closed.


----------



## beijingwalker

KungFuLee said:


> You know you are supposed to be open and transparent, you don't get a price for being normal......


Yes, and some people said China isn't, it's debatable so we discuss.



KungFuLee said:


> I do understand the moderators biased toward the Chinese member here, trust me, I am also active in other Hong Kong forum, Chinese troll is not something new for me, after all this is a "Pakistan" defence forum and Chinese being their brothers, there bound to have a lot of traffic from there, you can see, this website is actually banned in China, yet many people from there (or claim to be from there) still go through all the hoops and get access here. Judging from the day's topic and comment rate, I would say if they do ban all the Chinese troll here, you are talking about 20-25% traffic drop. That's not good.
> 
> The thing is, unlike other forum I frequent, this forum seems to have a mind to make them professional database or reference, judging from what they post in other area. That is however directly contradict with the troll handling in this, just look at this thread, how many insult throw around on both side? And how many off topic discussion here? You can see the result for myself.
> 
> Shame because what attract me here is seemingly the logical/professional discussion, which is a breath of fresh air to other forum I frequent (Those were argument in the sake of argument) I will say there are some serious discussion in this forum, but for everyone of them you get 3 or 5 that go down the line of personal insult and one line trolling. Which is a shame, and I am thinking of my present here and I may actually leave this forum if things do not get better. Which I actually doubt it will get better
> 
> 
> 
> You know you are supposed to be open and transparent, you don't get a price for being normal......
> 
> On the other hand, if China do hide this like they do with SARS. Well, let's just say the value of China in the world is zero, and currently, it's not, but closed.




If you can't see it's people here trolling China but not the other way around, that's your problem, as for banning, to be frank I just came back for a whole month ban and I still don't know the reason for that long ban.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viva_Viet

Itachi said:


> We all live on the same planet, same solar system, same quadrant....same galaxy.....nation states are just a man made concept.
> 
> Today they exist and tomorrow, if humans don't want them to be there...they will not.
> 
> As a Human being (don't tell my Martian friends) I can say whatever I want to and so can you, as long as we're within the rules set by our environment (here on PDF).
> 
> I do also talk on Pakistani topic....the only reason I talk more on Chinese topics is because a lot of Pakistanis hold China as a model for their country/on a high pedestal....which is simply not true, again, in my opinion.


Yeah.true. U know, I was quite surprise when hearing that CN and Pak r allies cos CN always betray all of her friends and willing to lick azz the stronger & richer ( Deng licking US-Jap azz since 1979 despite Jap massacred millions Cnese in ww2).

Some Pak here trying to belive that CN investors will come and invest to Pak when they finish CPEC project, but Cnese investors thinking is so much different with CN diplomats who only good at using flowery words, they ( CN investors) never think Pak is their friends or good place for investment, that why they keep fleeing and open the factories in VN to avoid trade war. None of them came to Pak during trade war, so Pak can not boost the export and falling into big debt trap.( I heard that Pak borrow 60billion usd from CN).

Never hope that CN can be our friend. VN saved millions Hans fleeing from CN during Mongol-Manchus invasion but they never stop thinking abt enslaving VN again. Soviet helped Mao to defeat KMT ( Mao could not even re take Xinjiang wthout Stalin's support and KMT would still rule CN till now) and we all know Mao-Deng backstabed Soviet so hard till Soviet collapse.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KungFuLee

beijingwalker said:


> Yes, and some people said China isn't, it's debatable so we discuss.



Well, this situation is ongoing, we don't yet know if China are open and transparent about the issue. If all are done and dusted, we can talk about it, but right now, all I can say is this should be the way to do it, and don't expect a medal over this.



> If you can't see it's people here trolling China but not the other way around, that's your problem, as for banning, to be frank I just came back for a whole month ban and I still don't know the reason for that long ban.



I see troll on both side, in fact, I see troll on all side. There are Pakistani Troll, US Troll, Australian Troll, Vietnamese Troll and Chinese Troll.

And there are very frank and clear to see some topic, including this one, is deliberately derailed by the Chinese member here, yes @Rusty way of opening this thread may be questionable, but that does not mean this is not actually happening. And what is the first post for this thread coming form a Chinese Member?

This.

https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/burden/preliminary-in-season-estimates.htm

New unknown virus in China: 3 deaths

Completely known and characterized flu virus in Trumpistan: 6000+ deaths

What does flu season in US kill 6000 people have to do with Chinese handling Wuhan Flu? If you know anything about disease, Flu season happened everywhere every year and annually it killed 700,000 people world wide, including in China. So tell me, what kind of response is this if this is not trolling?



beijingwalker said:


> If you can't see it's people here trolling China but not the other way around, that's your problem, as for banning, to be frank I just came back for a whole month ban and I still don't know the reason for that long ban.



And if you don't know why you got banned, most likely is that you are a troll and you just don't know it yet. I mean, they don't ban people for nothing. So you must have done something wrong to get banned, and if you don't know why, how can you tell me it's the other people who troll China and not the other way around?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

KungFuLee said:


> And if you don't know why you got banned, most likely is that you are a troll and you just don't know it yet. I mean, they don't ban people for nothing. So you must have done something wrong to get banned, and if you don't know why, how can you tell me it's the other people who troll China and not the other way around?


I just want to say if you've been here long enough, you will know things don't always go the way you believe, there are many previous discussions by posters from different countries on this topic, but I don't want to further dwell on this.



KungFuLee said:


> yes @Rusty way of opening this thread may be questionable, but that does not mean this is not actually happening. And what is the first post for this thread coming form a Chinese Member?


If I started multiple threads bashing Pakistan daily, I'll be banned for good, that' whay that Rusty guy has been doing about China.


----------



## KungFuLee

beijingwalker said:


> I just want to say if you've been here long enough, you will know things don't always go the way you believe, there are many previous discussions by posters from different countries on this topic, but I don't want to further dwell on this.



Well, as I said before, my training in Law School involve analysing statement. And I don't need to be here long to understand your statement is conflicted.

If you were banned, that mean you are doing something wrong, assuming moderation will not ban you for no reason, they have issue me a reason why they ban me from that thread, so I would believe they will issue you a reason on why you were banned for a month.

And then you say, it is not Chinese member here that troll, it is people troll China, maybe, I don't know, as like you said, I wasn't here long enough, but most of the time, what I see is other people troll China, Chinese member troll back. And from where I see it, there are a lot more of Chinese people who troll other people first, and when it couple to a fact that you say you don't know why you got banned. A logical explanation is that you don't know yourself are trolling other people, and well, which mean you negated what you said in the first sentence.



beijingwalker said:


> If I started multiple threads bashing Pakistan daily, I'll be banned for good, that' whay that Rusty guy has been doing about China.



But you do start multiple thread trolling US and Vietnamese.

If you think this post is a troll, then you need to know, every time you post US this and US that is also a troll post, and everytime you post Vietnam this and Vietnam that is also a troll post, because the context is the same with this thread. Because this thread is about China this and China that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

KungFuLee said:


> Well, as I said before, my training in Law School involve analysing statement. And I don't need to be here long to understand your statement is conflicted.
> 
> If you were banned, that mean you are doing something wrong, assuming moderation will not ban you for no reason, they have issue me a reason why they ban me from that thread, so I would believe they will issue you a reason on why you were banned for a month.
> 
> And then you say, it is not Chinese member here that troll, it is people troll China, maybe, I don't know, as like you said, I wasn't here long enough, but most of the time, what I see is other people troll China, Chinese member troll back. And from where I see it, there are a lot more of Chinese people who troll other people first, and when it couple to a fact that you say you don't know why you got banned. A logical explanation is that you don't know yourself are trolling other people, and well, which mean you negated what you said in the first sentence.
> 
> 
> 
> But you do start multiple thread trolling US and Vietnamese.
> 
> If you think this post is a troll, then you need to know, every time you post US this and US that is also a troll post, and everytime you post Vietnam this and Vietnam that is also a troll post, because the context is the same with this thread. This thread is China this and China that.


I was not talking about myself only, if you are really interested on that you can search for related threads posted buy various users, I don't usually engage in those banning discusssion threads.



KungFuLee said:


> But you do start multiple thread trolling US and Vietnamese.
> .


I did open some threads about US concerning China,but I don't remember I started any threads trolling Vietnam, can you provide a link? I may forget.


----------



## KungFuLee

beijingwalker said:


> I was not talking about myself only, if you are really interested on that you can search for related threads posted buy various users, I don't usually engage in those banning discusssion threads.



As I said, I have no interest in putting my nose up someone a.ss, I use my own experience with moderation team to come up to my deduction, if you think your's unjust, you need to take it up to them, not me.




> I did open some threads about US concerning China,but I don't remember I started any threads trolling Vietnam, can you provide a link? I may forget.



You mean thread like this?

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pics...am-goes-viral-in-chinese-social-media.624621/

https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/vietnams-economy-suffers-from-china-row.338480/

You can tell what you post by using the search function, just type your name and a word you want to search with in the appropriate box then check the box on "Title Only" and you can see what kind of topic you open.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

KungFuLee said:


> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/pics...am-goes-viral-in-chinese-social-media.624621/
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/vietnams-economy-suffers-from-china-row.338480/
> 
> You can tell what you post by using the search function, just type your name and a word you want to search with in the appropriate box then check the box on "Title Only" and you can see what kind of topic you open.



The first one I just felt it's a funny way to cross a river. Second is from 6 years ago I truly forgot. I don't usually troll other countries, 99% of my posts are about my own country China. If you don't troll others, you give people no reason to troll you, but I admit things do not always go that way, haters gonna hate regardless what you do.


----------



## KungFuLee

beijingwalker said:


> The first one I just felt it's a funny way to cross a river. Second is from 6 years ago I truly forgot. I don't usually troll other countries, 99% of my posts are about my own country China. If you don't troll others, you give people no reason to troll you, but I admit things do not always go that way, haters gonna hate regardless what you do.



When you though it is a funny way to cross a river, some people will think you are making fun of them (Which you actually have, if you found it funny), hence it will look like you are trolling these people.

Again, I have no interest on what you do in your time here, I mean, what you do here is your business, so I couldn't and wouldn't comment on that.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

KungFuLee said:


> When you though it is a funny way to cross a river, some people will think you are making fun of them (Which you actually have, if you found it funny), hence it will look like you are trolling these people.
> 
> Again, I have no interest on what you do in your time here, I mean, what you do here is your business, so I couldn't and wouldn't comment on that.


There is an ongoing thread: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/brea...sed-in-seattle-with-wuhan-coronavirus.650594/ Don't you think the language the OP used is inappropriate and should be banned ?


----------



## CHN Bamboo

Discussions about this new coronavirus are generally on domestic forums.







_What I know so far_

Two people have been diagnosed with this new coronavirus in the enterprise where my father works, and four people are currently being quarantined.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KungFuLee

beijingwalker said:


> There is an ongoing thread: https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/brea...sed-in-seattle-with-wuhan-coronavirus.650594/ Don't you think the language the OP used is inappropriate and should be banned ?



I think he *WAS* Banned.

As I said, there are Chinese Troll, There are American Troll, so what really is a big deal? I am talking to you about you, so what does that proof by showing some American do that as well? Just because he does that, does it mean it give you a blanche carte to attack American? What you do are independent from what he do.


----------



## beijingwalker

KungFuLee said:


> I think he *WAS* Banned.
> 
> As I said, there are Chinese Troll, There are American Troll, so what really is a big deal?


Many people were banned before, but it doesn't mean they can use that vulgar language again. I don't think it's a big deal, I just like to show you that things do not always go the way you believe,otherwise you wouldn't complain in your previous posts in the first place.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KungFuLee

beijingwalker said:


> Many people was banned, but it doesn't mean they can use that vulgar language again. I don't think it's a big deal, I just like to show you that things do not always go the way you believe.



Again, what that have to do with the comment I have with you? 

Are you suggesting an American troll can do that so all Chinese Troll can attack other American? Mind you, that guy is the one of a few American troll, and if we start a competition here and list all the Chinese Troll vs American Troll, I list the Chinese one and you list the American one, you know who will win? Me, because there are A LOT MORE Chinese troll than American troll out there.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

KungFuLee said:


> Are you suggesting an American troll can do that so all Chinese Troll can attack other American?


No, I actually agree with you in your first post here, all those attackers should be banned , regardless of where they are from.


----------



## KungFuLee

beijingwalker said:


> No, I actually agree with you in your first post here, all those attackers should be banned , regardless of where they are from.



Then why you start talking about other here? When I am talking about Chinese Member here and you..?


----------



## beijingwalker

KungFuLee said:


> Then why you start talking about other here? When I am talking about Chinese Member here and you..?


You first post talked about trolls and order here, I m just agreeing with you. Whoever uses swearwords and personal attacks indeed should be banned. Including Chinese posters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## War Thunder

eldarlmari said:


> ya cos u're lucky u have ur arse covered.
> 
> thx.




There is no arse covered thingy except your insecurity.
Be logical and know what you post instead of coming out as ignorant and then being proud of that ignorance and your ratings would improve.
I see many indians here with more positive ratings than many Pakistanis and you can wonder why.

I wouldn't be having the negatives in my name if my *** was so covered.
I call a crow a crow and really don't care who *** burns over it 


eldarlmari said:


> yup, u just admited you're here to troll. worse still, yours is *vicious* trolling:



Yup, I'm a troll. Let's just accept it.


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

Just 3 deaths thats why most likely.


----------



## rott

Viva_Viet said:


> but those Cnese here still use *PVN* to pass CN firewall


----------



## KungFuLee

Foxtrot Delta said:


> Just 3 deaths thats why most likely.



9 now, as of today


----------



## Foxtrot Delta

KungFuLee said:


> 9 now, as of today


Hmm glad im not there.
Sad for people. Be safe


----------



## tower9

Han Patriot said:


> But they had patriarchal Han origins, so they are still Han. Sun Yat Sen was Cantonese, but Cantonese language cannot and should not represent China, it sounds terrible. Mind you, I am a fluent speaker..
> 
> 
> But you are mixed with Chams, the brownies, so stop associating with us Hans. Cantonese are mixed Viets and Han but they are culturally and patriachacally Han. The Manchu king tried to get recignized as Han but was given a racist treament hence they conquered China, the Koreans tried to be Han even to the xtent of naming Seoul Hancheng.....



Northern Vietnamese are basically Southern Cantonese who retained their own culture IMO. They are more East Asian looking and culturally are more similar to Chinese people. Southern Vietnamese are mixed with the Chams and they have a wilder culture with less rules FME, they are also much more boisterous. I think Viva Viet is Southern because he's a trouble maker. LOL


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Viva_Viet said:


> Thats the different bween u guys and us, we dont respect foreign bosses, thats why all Foreigner managers in VN dont scold at VN workers or else they may be beaten up.



Alas, onlyl empty rhetoric. Braging here on PDF, but in reality back to Vietnam only a servant in your own country...

During most of the year, when you board and disembark from a Vietjet flight, the airline plays a song called “Hello Vietnam.”

It is so humiliating to hear such subservient lyrics, as an East Asian, especially when one knows how foreigner tourists overlook the natives...

Book a tour for the Cu Chi Tunnels near Saigon, or the Phong Nha-Ke Bang & Paradise caves near Dong Hoi for a day and you'll understand what I mean.

Vietnamese guides there even go to give themselves such name as 'chocolate', only seating on the floor in the bus!

That is why I no longer join such tours, and only go private with my own guide- therefore we can speak mandarin and no longer need English-, with private motorbike, tuk tuk, boat or car as appropriate, and of course private meal, to avoid hearing all the racist rants directed against the Vietnamese inevitable shortcomings (such as not throwing paper in the toilet bowl, etc..)

On the opposite, Nha Trang is a must because in the small oulying islands, out of thousands of tourists, only 4 are europeans and all the rest from mainland China, so we all speak mandarin, guides, diving monitors, restaurant and SPA staff et cetera, included.











http://archive.is/ne50h/88bdcdac74a4a472820d89763f20440bc46d524b.jpg ; https://archive.is/ne50h/acc258752cc80b0bb8cad1b66050b4402377839e/scr.png ; http://web.archive.org/web/20200122184013/https://i.imgur.com/39lwhsV.jpg ; https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WwOY1o16T4s ; Hello Viet Nam║Pham Quynh Anh HD║Lyrics[HD Kara + Vietsub] •Sep 3, 2014 ; Tiếng Anh Qua Bài Hát 16K subscribers 
▲ 1. Hello Viet Nam║Pham Quynh Anh HD║Lyrics[HD Kara + Vietsub]. At T=1m:10s "Tell me all about my color, my hair and my little feet"


*Lyrics *

Tell me all about this name that is difficult to say
It was given me the day I was born

Want to know about the stories of the empire of old
My eyes say more of me than what you dare to say

All I know of you is all the sights of war
A film by Coppola, the helicopter's roar

One day I'll touch your soil
One day I'll finally know your soul
One day I'll come to you
To say hello... Vietnam

Tell me all about my color, my hair and my *little feet*
That have carried me every mile of the way

Want to see your house, your streets
Show me all I do not know
Wooden sampans, floating markets, light of gold
All I know of you is all the sights of war
A film by Coppola, the helicopter's roar

One day I'll touch your soil
One day I'll finally know your soul
One day I'll come to you
To say hello... Vietnam

And Buddha made of stone watch over me
My dreams, they lead me through the fields of rice
In prayer, in the light...I see my kin
I touch my tree, my roots, my begin...
One day I'll touch your soil
One day I'll finally know your soul
One day I'll come to you
To say hello... Vietnam

One day I'll walk your soil
One day I'll finally know my soul
One day I'll come to you
To say hello... Vietnam
To say hello... Vietnam
To say xin chao… Vietnam


*_____________________________*



8888888888888 said:


> Pretty odd Japan has this problem, also Canada is more Blue than USA and why is UK orange ?




Not odd at all. It's scientific. No surprise at all, totally predictable as expected. It is basically biomechanics coupled with climatology.

Japan has smaller brain memory capacity. That's why over 2'000 years, they never invented anything major, only importing from bigger cultural neighbour, until the 20th century. One century out of 20, that's very low.

Canada is colder than the south, therefore blue.

Mainland America is warmer. And this doesn't include of course the european migrants (brain size is that of their native latitudes)!!

UK orange because like Japan, that is also an island located in higher latitude, the surrounding ocean has an effect of thermal inertia, thus with less harsher winter temperature. Smaller brain size. Logic.
Also only imported all technologies, until becoming recently independent, that is by the end of the Pax Iberica, in 1588. Only slightly more than 4 century out of 20, that is again still quite low, and below average.





http://archive.ph/EMksf/e7ca2195798daae4441c6a96804a4a32aa4c7c25.jpg ; https://archive.ph/EMksf/f05db9db5407281579e8d28c017e070d1cd13719/scr.png ; https://i.imgur.com/dvH9Ptw.jpg 
▲ 2. Brain Memory Size, Brain Size, Cranial Morphology, Climate.


----------



## Mista

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220052882596286465

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220060879112282117


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

KungFuLee said:


> 9 now, as of today



17 now


----------



## Rusty

KungFuLee said:


> Well, this situation is ongoing, we don't yet know if China are open and transparent about the issue. If all are done and dusted, we can talk about it, but right now, all I can say is this should be the way to do it, and don't expect a medal over this.
> 
> 
> 
> I see troll on both side, in fact, I see troll on all side. There are Pakistani Troll, US Troll, Australian Troll, Vietnamese Troll and Chinese Troll.
> 
> And there are very frank and clear to see some topic, including this one, is deliberately derailed by the Chinese member here, yes @Rusty way of opening this thread may be questionable, but that does not mean this is not actually happening. And what is the first post for this thread coming form a Chinese Member?
> 
> This.
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/burden/preliminary-in-season-estimates.htm
> 
> New unknown virus in China: 3 deaths
> 
> Completely known and characterized flu virus in Trumpistan: 6000+ deaths
> 
> What does flu season in US kill 6000 people have to do with Chinese handling Wuhan Flu? If you know anything about disease, Flu season happened everywhere every year and annually it killed 700,000 people world wide, including in China. So tell me, what kind of response is this if this is not trolling?
> 
> 
> 
> And if you don't know why you got banned, most likely is that you are a troll and you just don't know it yet. I mean, they don't ban people for nothing. So you must have done something wrong to get banned, and if you don't know why, how can you tell me it's the other people who troll China and not the other way around?



There is no "questionable" about why I posted it. 
My "new posts" feed is spammed with Chinese womao posting nothing but Utopian commie propaganda. 

Yet not a single one of them posted the biggest news coming out of China in the last few weeks.

I should not be my job to provide the yin to the yang, but when people are paid for one side only, it takes ordinary people like me to step up and become heroes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

Hope people in Southern China realize this is what happens when you keep eating weird shit and weird animals:

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Rusty

tower9 said:


> Hope people in Southern China realize this is what happens when you keep eating weird shit and weird animals:


to be fair, this virus came from a wet market. 

Asians in general (west to east) need to do away with wet markets. They are nothing be breeding grounds for diseased and low quality meat if it's not bought within 15 min of slaughter.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## tower9

Rusty said:


> to be fair, this virus came from a wet market.
> 
> Asians in general (west to east) need to do away with wet markets. They are nothing be breeding grounds for diseased and low quality meat if it's not bought within 15 min of slaughter.



I agree. They are gross, I hate even walking through them. The only meat I eat is beef, chicken, fish and some seafood. I don't even eat pork.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KungFuLee

Rusty said:


> There is no "questionable" about why I posted it.
> My "new posts" feed is spammed with Chinese womao posting nothing but Utopian commie propaganda.
> 
> Yet not a single one of them posted the biggest news coming out of China in the last few weeks.
> 
> I should not be my job to provide the yin to the yang, but when people are paid for one side only, it takes ordinary people like me to step up and become heroes.



Well, I think you can probably choose the word better, because it seems like you are looking for a fight. I maybe wrong though, just talking about what I feel about the topic.

On the other hand, context wise this is very much an actual event.

Not sure if you understand my POI 



Hamartia Antidote said:


> 17 now



Almost doubt the amount of the death since I went to bed......

Did they found out anything about the virus? like the reproduction ratio or transmission method?

Also, there were news saying China did not gave the account exactly like it was and hence the steep incline in the case and casualty front, not sure if that's true or not.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

Say what you want about China Uncensored, but everything he says in this video are facts.
And goes to my point of the cover-up.

*****EDIT*****
one of the comments on that video: 

"why everyone is paying attention to China's virus outbreak but ignores the US flu threat that has killed over 6k people. My understanding is that the statistical life of US citizen is way much less than Chinese national and people just dont care about them? The world is caring about China. so glad to know that. can anyone explain why?"


That comment is nearly identical to the one our Chinese friends made earlier in this thread.... Either "Mcdull Lu" is a PDFer or the wumao are all getting the same talking points to spread on the free internet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## KungFuLee

Rusty said:


> Say what you want about China Uncensored, but everything he says in this video are facts.
> And goes to my point of the cover-up.
> 
> *****EDIT*****
> one of the comments on that video:
> 
> "why everyone is paying attention to China's virus outbreak but ignores the US flu threat that has killed over 6k people. My understanding is that the statistical life of US citizen is way much less than Chinese national and people just dont care about them? The world is caring about China. so glad to know that. can anyone explain why?"
> 
> 
> That comment is nearly identical to the one our Chinese friends made earlier in this thread.... Either "Mcdull Lu" is a PDFer or the wumao are all getting the same talking points to spread on the free internet.



That is the one that I am worry about, that is the fact that China does not give out "Suspected" case number, when I was studying actuarial in university, we learn the SARS and Ebola outbreak in term of statistical analysis (Actually the whole disease control thing have a big portion of it come from statistical analysis), like in what the video says, they only report case that is being confirmed, and if you don't test them, that mean it will never be a "Confirm Case" this is known as padding the statistic to make it look good, but unaccounted for a majority of the people that is sick and dying but was not tested yet.

Why is it important? Because in an outbreak like this, from the time one get sick and one get tested, the time frame would varies, and most of the time because of the backlog of the test, you have to wait for around 2 weeks to known whether or not you the virus, and if the person who died or treated as a suspected case, that case will not be reported if you only report confirm case, because that case would stays as a suspected case. And this is sadly exactly what Guinea does when they deal with the Ebola outbreak, and once you discounted the suspected case, you started to underestimate the whole situation, and when the thing really did break out, you simply can't control it.

If China is doing the same thing and the Wuhan virus are more prevalent than it assume, then sadly we will have to expect a large jump in confirmed case in the future

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FedererExpress

tower9 said:


> Hope people in Southern China realize this is what happens when you keep eating weird shit and weird animals:




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220132535948259328

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Han Patriot

Viva_Viet said:


> Thats so pathetic for u guys when the mother Earth slap so hard in ur face wt lots of deadly virus and say that" Han race is sick !", and ur sick get worse when ur lands r as dirty as Chernobyl


I believe dengue in Vietnam kills more than SARS?


----------



## Rasengan

This is a difficult time for China. My thoughts and prayers are with the people of China. I have one advice for Chinese members. Both our countries have a strong relationship. Please don't start attacking Pakistan just because one member was trolling China. They want to break this friendship and you are falling into their trap. As Chinese members its your job to broadcast a positive image of your country.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## tower9

FedererExpress said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220132535948259328



thats fucking gross. Who in their right mind would even eat that. Fuuuuu

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## fisher1

tower9 said:


> thats fucking gross. Who in their right mind would even eat that. Fuuuuu



A Chinese.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## tower9

IlyasMyHero said:


> A Chinese.



not all regions, mostly the south


----------



## HannibalBarca

Well... Sh*t...
That thing gonna be hard to stop... No wonder CN put an entire city in quarantine...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220026222475743234


----------



## FedererExpress

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219683350182428674


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Rusty said:


> Say what you want about China Uncensored, but everything he says in this video are facts.
> And goes to my point of the cover-up.
> 
> *****EDIT*****
> one of the comments on that video:
> 
> "why everyone is paying attention to China's virus outbreak but ignores the US flu threat that has killed over 6k people. My understanding is that the statistical life of US citizen is way much less than Chinese national and people just dont care about them? The world is caring about China. so glad to know that. can anyone explain why?"
> 
> 
> That comment is nearly identical to the one our Chinese friends made earlier in this thread.... Either "Mcdull Lu" is a PDFer or the wumao are all getting the same talking points to spread on the free internet.



Chinese social media is spreading a picture of that US CDC influenza page link that somebody posted here earlier in this thread. My wife told me she read on WeChat 60,000 people died in the US last year from the flu. I told her i thought the CDC page estimated 6000. She says how do you know that number so quick! I said because some Chinese person already posted it on a forum I read.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FedererExpress

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220144938417106945
This is a complete disaster


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220142095475802112

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220140773959782400

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220138702539804673

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FedererExpress

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220180654970822657

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viva_Viet

Han Patriot said:


> I believe dengue in Vietnam kills more than SARS?


But u can stop dengue by drinking clean water, keep the environment clean and eat healthy tropical food/vegetable.

But in CN, u can not close steel-rare earth factories that poison ur water,making u get sick easily, thats explain why deadly disease always make Cnese suffer the most while many kinds of other races ( black, white, Indian, Pinoy, VN etc living in Hongkong ) suffer just a little


----------



## PeacefulWar

FedererExpress said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220144938417106945
> This is a complete disaster
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220142095475802112
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220140773959782400
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220138702539804673


But isn't it logical to close such a big city until it is on the edge of breaking out in large scale?
Who the hell will isolate such a big city when things don't reach to that point. 


Viva_Viet said:


> But u can stop dengue by drinking clean water, keep the environment clean and eat healthy tropical food/vegetable.
> 
> But in CN, u can not close steel-rare earth factories that poison ur water,making u get sick easily, thats explain why deadly disease always make Cnese suffer the most while many kinds of other races ( black, white, Indian, Pinoy, VN etc living in Hongkong ) suffer just a little


Please give credit data source for such claim.


----------



## Viva_Viet

PeacefulWar said:


> Please give credit data source for such claim.


What source u want ?? There r many steel/rare earth factories in CN and they r very polluted.


----------



## Goku

The need to shutdown entire city reflects that the spread is bigger than reported. No one shuts an entire city if only 200 or so are affected. I hope someone finds the cure quickly. This wont be limited to China its a global concern.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

Seeing all well known China bashers in PDF get together here in this thread having a party.


----------



## Goku

beijingwalker said:


> Seeing all well known China bashers in PDF get together here in this thread having a party.


No ones having a party here , this issue is of a global concern and not limited to China. I hope cure is found asap.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## beijingwalker

Goku said:


> No ones having a party here , this issue is of a global concern and not limited to China. I hope cure is found asap.


I m not talking bout you, those well known China bashers here are not talking about a cure, they are indeed celebrating, not knowing this can happen in their places at any time.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

All our best wishes with Chinese from Wuhan. We must be in complete solidarity without any preconditions. I believe that China's extraordinary preventive protocols are mostly related to experiences from 2002-2003 SARS-CoV outbreak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viva_Viet

beijingwalker said:


> I m not talking bout you, those well known China bashers here are not talking about a cure, they are indeed celebrating, not knowing this can happen in their places at any time.


Cure? Tell ur Govt to close all polluted steel-rare earth factories that make u guys get sick easily first. But u can not right? Cos the life of normal ppl like u is Nothing in CN.

And I experienced sars in HK 2003, if this virus is quite the same, then only Cnese will suffer the most while other race will.still suffer less.

So, we only can sit and watch more and more chaos and dealy virus coming to CN cos we also can not force ur govt close all polluted factories that poison the water.


----------



## FedererExpress

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220218945791283205
Complete anarchy


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220218843295027201

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220217347593687041

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

That’s a very escalating event. Wuhan is put under quarantine. Nobody can leave the city.

Seems nobody even is allowed to move from a to b within the city.

apocalypse now

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## FedererExpress

Goku said:


> No ones having a party here , this issue is of a global concern and not limited to China. I hope cure is found asap.



Whole world is hoping for a cure. Only a fool would cheer a global virus.

It’s not that he is angry over, it’s that his CCP is not being worshipped and being criticized for potentially covering up the real status of this virus.

CCP mouthpiece if ever there was one.

Apparently talking about the virus and providing some updates is ‘China bashing’ to the CCP apologists. There was a Chinese member that celebrated the Australian bushfires as a ‘revenge’ against Australians.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## masterchief_mirza

Good decision to cease travel to and from Wuhan. Complete lockdown is the way to go. Good that the authorities are serious.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Han Patriot

FedererExpress said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220180654970822657


It was already reported a week ago. Being transparent is now synonymous with covering up? Gr8 anti China bashing. In India diarrhea n dengue kills thousands, nobody even cares.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## ILC

@FedererExpress 
You have a nail in the brain if you take the news from clowns like posobiec.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Viet

Viva_Viet said:


> Cure? Tell ur Govt to close all polluted steel-rare earth factories that make u guys get sick easily first. But u can not right? Cos the life of normal ppl like u is Nothing in CN.
> 
> And I experienced sars in HK 2003, if this virus is quite the same, then only Cnese will suffer the most while other race will.still suffer less.
> 
> So, we only can sit and watch more and more chaos and dealy virus coming to CN cos we also can not force ur govt close all polluted factories that poison the water.


If the virus spreads to other cities more cities will be put unter isolation. Factories can’t sell nor buy anything. Lucky for those that have factories in Vietnam.



@GS Zhou 
Any comments?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mista

@waz 

Can we merge all threads related to this topic?


----------



## CHN Bamboo

FedererExpress said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220217347593687041



Please don't spread false news.

BTW, I think it is a good&rational move to temporarily ban the entry and exit of people in Wuhan, though it's a little late.


----------



## Mista

Wuhan virus: China locks down two more cities - Huanggang and Ezhou - after Wuhan

https://www.straitstimes.com/asia/e...o-more-cities-huanggang-and-ezhou-after-wuhan


----------



## Viva_Viet

Viet said:


> If the virus spreads to other cities more cities will be put unter isolation. Factories can’t sell nor buy anything. Lucky for those that have factories in Vietnam.
> 
> 
> 
> @GS Zhou
> Any comments?


1 VN studen came back from Wuhan may suffer the virus and under careful inspection now.

Seem like the virus is the same wt Sars, Cnese suffer the most while other countries also suffer but much less.


----------



## FedererExpress

ILC said:


> @FedererExpress
> You have a nail in the brain if you take the news from clowns like posobiec.



Why?


----------



## Rusty

FedererExpress said:


> Whole world is hoping for a cure. Only a fool would cheer a global virus.
> 
> It’s not that he is angry over, it’s that his CCP is not being worshipped and being criticized for potentially covering up the real status of this virus.
> 
> CCP mouthpiece if ever there was one.
> 
> Apparently talking about the virus and providing some updates is ‘China bashing’ to the CCP apologists. There was a Chinese member that celebrated the Australian bushfires as a ‘revenge’ against Australians.



Exactly.
Certain womaos here have been posting 24000 times about how flawless and perfect CPC China is and all he sees here is 10 years of wasted effort.

He is angry because he sees this as a person failing that we are talking about this virus.

This virus is one of the biggest news stories in the world right now, but he wants us to ignore it and watch CPC propaganda videos of Uighur girls dancing.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Indos

Viva_Viet said:


> Cure? Tell ur Govt to close all polluted steel-rare earth factories that make u guys get sick easily first. But u can not right? Cos the life of normal ppl like u is Nothing in CN.
> 
> And I experienced sars in HK 2003, if this virus is quite the same, then only Cnese will suffer the most while other race will.still suffer less.
> 
> So, we only can sit and watch more and more chaos and dealy virus coming to CN cos we also can not force ur govt close all polluted factories that poison the water.



LOL rare earth has nothing to do with it. Just like SARS it is because Chinese eat any thing. This outbreak is once again show the truth of Islam, a religion that control and regulate what we eat. 

Vietnamese should also take a lesson.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viva_Viet

Indos said:


> LOL rare earth has nothing to do with it. Just like SARS it is because Chinese eat any thing. This outbreak is once again show the truth of Islam, a religion that control and regulate what we eat.
> 
> Vietnamese should also take a lesson.


We eat anything, thats why we survive in all wars, bro.

I experenced 2003 Sars in HK. Seem like No Vnese working in Hong kong died bcs of Sars.( in 2003, I think u was just high school student) Thats why I believe that polluted water is the main cause of the problem


----------



## Indos

Viva_Viet said:


> We eat anything, thats why we survive in all wars, bro.
> 
> I experenced 2003 Sars in HK. Seem like No Vnese working in Hong kong died bcs of Sars.( in 2003, I think u was just high school student) Thats why I believe that polluted water is the main cause of the problem



Islam also allow their follower to eat what ever they could find in an emergency situation (life and death situation).

SARS and this new virus origin has been found, which comes from eating exotic animals. SARS comes from eating civet and this new virus origin comes from a restaurant who sell exotic meat.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viva_Viet

Indos said:


> Islam also allow their follower to eat what ever they could find in an emergency situation (life and death situation).
> 
> SARS and this new virus origin has been found, which comes from eating exotic animals. SARS comes from eating civet and this new virus origin comes from a restaurant who sell exotic meat.


Do ID Muslim soldiers have "drink snake fresh blood" training like US-Thai soldiers ?


----------



## KAL-EL

Viva_Viet said:


> We eat anything, thats why we survive in all wars, bro



Fresh pigs blood right?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Goku

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220124555647295494Can anyone translate , whats on the menu?


----------



## Indos

Viva_Viet said:


> Do ID Muslim soldiers have "drink snake fresh blood" training like US-Thai soldiers ?



I dont know but they are trained to eat snake in life survival training.


----------



## Viva_Viet

Indos said:


> I dont know but they are trained to eat snake in life survival training.





KAL-EL said:


> Fresh pigs blood right?


VN always have to face wt war/conflict, thats why we have to get used to wt eating everything to survive. Thai-US soldiers nid "drinking snake blood" training, but we dont cos many Vnese eat pig/duck fresh blood everyday.

For "SARS comes from eating civet ", I tell u that No Vnese belive it cos we also eat alot civets but Sars still start from CN.

So the main cause for deadly virus must be the climate change ( the world getting hotter and more tropical weather) and polluted water in CN due to toxic chemical from steel-rare earth factories.


----------



## Mista

*Singapore forms Wuhan virus ministerial task force, imported case 'inevitable'*

SINGAPORE: Health Minister Gan Kim Yong said on Wednesday (Jan 22) that he will co-chair a multi-ministerial task force to deal with the "eventuality" of the Wuhan virus on Singapore's shores.

He will lead the committee with Minister for National Development Lawrence Wong.

"It is inevitable that we will see an imported case sooner or later," said Mr Gan, adding that this is because of the evolving situation and the high volume of traffic in and out of Singapore.

He was speaking to reporters after an update from the Ministry of Health (MOH) on the Wuhan virus situation. Three more suspected cases have been identified in Singapore and are undergoing testing.

The task force will have its first meeting on Thursday, Mr Gan said. He added that it is important for the Government to understand the situation because there are "a lot" of unknowns.

"I think it's better for us to preempt some of these potential risks and do what we can to mitigate the risk," he said.

Measures introduced have to be proportional to the situation, but because the situation is evolving quickly, response has to be quick, he said.

"I think having a task force set up already will allow us to mount a very quick response, depending on the development of situation," he said.

When asked whether the Government foresees the Wuhan virus to be as serious as the SARS (Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome) outbreak of the early 2000s, Mr Gan said that given that many features of the new coronavirus are unknown.

"It is better for us to take precautions, and to ensure that we protect Singaporeans," he said.

Mr Wong, who also spoke to reporters, said that he will play a coordinating role among ministries like the Ministry of Finance, Ministry of Education and Ministry of Manpower.

While the lead agency is MOH, the situation goes beyond one agency, and requires a whole-of-government and even whole-of-Singapore response, Mr Wong said, adding that the task force was set up in consultation with Deputy Prime Minister Heng Swee Keat.

"I will be helping Minister Gan to coordinate the responses across different government agencies to ensure that we have an effective and strong response, and our assurance to Singaporeans is that we will spare no effort," he said.

In a press release on Wednesday, the Health Ministry advised travellers to avoid non-essential travel to Wuhan.

"MOH reminded the public to continue to exercise caution and attention to personal hygiene when travelling to the rest of China," the release said.

*READ: Wuhan pneumonia outbreak: A timeline of how the new coronavirus spread*

The Ministry of Social and Family Development (MSF) on Wednesday said it has issued advisories to preschools and student care centres, informing them on precautionary measures "to ensure the wellbeing of children and staff".

The Early Childhood Development Agency (ECDA) has also reminded preschools to be vigilant in conducting health checks and to monitor the health of children and its employees, said MSF in the media release.

"As infants and young children are more vulnerable to infectious diseases, preschool staff are advised to defer non-essential travel to Wuhan during this period," said the ministry.

MSF added that it was also working closely with the community-based and residential facilities under its purview to make sure that "necessary precautionary measures are taken".

Wuhan, the Chinese city at the centre of the SARS-like outbreak, has urged people to stay away as it strives to contain a disease that has spread across the country.

The death toll from the virus has reached 17 while more than 400 people have now been infected in 13 provinces and municipalities in China.

The disease is spreading just as hundreds of millions of people are travelling in packed trains, planes and buses across China to gather with friends and family for the Chinese New Year holiday, which starts on Saturday.

In a Facebook post, Mr Wong urged Singaporeans to do their part by being socially responsible.

"The Government will spare no effort to defend and protect Singapore and Singaporeans. We stand ready to marshall all our resources towards this end. But the most important defence is for us to be psychologically prepared," he said.

Across the world, the virus has spread to Japan, South Korea, Taiwan, Thailand and the United States.

On Wednesday, Singapore began isolating all pneumonia patients who have been in China in recent weeks. Those with acute respiratory infection and have visited a hospital in China within 14 days before their symptoms surfaced will also be isolated.

Previously, only patients with fever and pneumonia and who have travelled to Wuhan have been subject to isolation.

https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...re-ministerial-task-force-inevitable-12301610


----------



## Mista

Multiple cities on lockdown, latest being Chibi city.


----------



## HannibalBarca

Mista said:


> *Singapore forms Wuhan virus ministerial task force, imported case 'inevitable'*
> 
> SINGAPORE: Health Minister Gan Kim Yong said on Wednesday (Jan 22) that he will co-chair a multi-ministerial task force to deal with the "eventuality" of the Wuhan virus on Singapore's shores.
> 
> He will lead the committee with Minister for National Development Lawrence Wong.
> 
> "It is inevitable that we will see an imported case sooner or later," said Mr Gan, adding that this is because of the evolving situation and the high volume of traffic in and out of Singapore.
> 
> He was speaking to reporters after an update from the Ministry of Health (MOH) on the Wuhan virus situation. Three more suspected cases have been identified in Singapore and are undergoing testing.
> 
> The task force will have its first meeting on Thursday, Mr Gan said. He added that it is important for the Government to understand the situation because there are "a lot" of unknowns.
> 
> "I think it's better for us to preempt some of these potential risks and do what we can to mitigate the risk," he said.
> 
> Measures introduced have to be proportional to the situation, but because the situation is evolving quickly, response has to be quick, he said.
> 
> "I think having a task force set up already will allow us to mount a very quick response, depending on the development of situation," he said.
> 
> When asked whether the Government foresees the Wuhan virus to be as serious as the SARS (Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome) outbreak of the early 2000s, Mr Gan said that given that many features of the new coronavirus are unknown.
> 
> "It is better for us to take precautions, and to ensure that we protect Singaporeans," he said.
> 
> Mr Wong, who also spoke to reporters, said that he will play a coordinating role among ministries like the Ministry of Finance, Ministry of Education and Ministry of Manpower.
> 
> While the lead agency is MOH, the situation goes beyond one agency, and requires a whole-of-government and even whole-of-Singapore response, Mr Wong said, adding that the task force was set up in consultation with Deputy Prime Minister Heng Swee Keat.
> 
> "I will be helping Minister Gan to coordinate the responses across different government agencies to ensure that we have an effective and strong response, and our assurance to Singaporeans is that we will spare no effort," he said.
> 
> In a press release on Wednesday, the Health Ministry advised travellers to avoid non-essential travel to Wuhan.
> 
> "MOH reminded the public to continue to exercise caution and attention to personal hygiene when travelling to the rest of China," the release said.
> 
> *READ: Wuhan pneumonia outbreak: A timeline of how the new coronavirus spread*
> 
> The Ministry of Social and Family Development (MSF) on Wednesday said it has issued advisories to preschools and student care centres, informing them on precautionary measures "to ensure the wellbeing of children and staff".
> 
> The Early Childhood Development Agency (ECDA) has also reminded preschools to be vigilant in conducting health checks and to monitor the health of children and its employees, said MSF in the media release.
> 
> "As infants and young children are more vulnerable to infectious diseases, preschool staff are advised to defer non-essential travel to Wuhan during this period," said the ministry.
> 
> MSF added that it was also working closely with the community-based and residential facilities under its purview to make sure that "necessary precautionary measures are taken".
> 
> Wuhan, the Chinese city at the centre of the SARS-like outbreak, has urged people to stay away as it strives to contain a disease that has spread across the country.
> 
> The death toll from the virus has reached 17 while more than 400 people have now been infected in 13 provinces and municipalities in China.
> 
> The disease is spreading just as hundreds of millions of people are travelling in packed trains, planes and buses across China to gather with friends and family for the Chinese New Year holiday, which starts on Saturday.
> 
> In a Facebook post, Mr Wong urged Singaporeans to do their part by being socially responsible.
> 
> "The Government will spare no effort to defend and protect Singapore and Singaporeans. We stand ready to marshall all our resources towards this end. But the most important defence is for us to be psychologically prepared," he said.
> 
> Across the world, the virus has spread to Japan, South Korea, Taiwan, Thailand and the United States.
> 
> On Wednesday, Singapore began isolating all pneumonia patients who have been in China in recent weeks. Those with acute respiratory infection and have visited a hospital in China within 14 days before their symptoms surfaced will also be isolated.
> 
> Previously, only patients with fever and pneumonia and who have travelled to Wuhan have been subject to isolation.
> 
> https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...re-ministerial-task-force-inevitable-12301610




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220332843869536257


----------



## Zane_K

FairAndUnbiased said:


> https://www.cdc.gov/flu/about/burden/preliminary-in-season-estimates.htm
> 
> New unknown virus in China: 3 deaths
> 
> Completely known and characterized flu virus in Trumpistan: 6000+ deaths



On a serious note, I’m already on the ‘Zombie Outbreak Response Team’


----------



## Viva_Viet

2 Chinese from Wuhan came to Ho chi minh city got corona virus
https://news.zing.vn/tphcm-phat-hien-2-nguoi-trung-quoc-duong-tinh-voi-virus-corona-post1039221.html


----------



## FedererExpress

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220138824447221761

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Cthulhu

FedererExpress said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220138824447221761


Try to verify these tweets.

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220182033642807296

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

FedererExpress said:


> Whole world is hoping for a cure. Only a fool would cheer a global virus.
> 
> It’s not that he is angry over, it’s that his CCP is not being worshipped and being criticized for potentially covering up the real status of this virus.
> 
> CCP mouthpiece if ever there was one.
> 
> Apparently talking about the virus and providing some updates is ‘China bashing’ to the CCP apologists. There was a Chinese member that celebrated the Australian bushfires as a ‘revenge’ against Australians.





Cthulhu said:


> Try to verify these tweets.
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220182033642807296


Now we have hundreds of versions of estimations circling around in the Chinese social media..no one can verify any of them.


----------



## Mista

*Singapore confirms first case of Wuhan virus*
https://www.channelnewsasia.com/new...umonia-singapore-confirms-first-case-12312860


----------



## beijingwalker

This virus is just like SARS, when it gets warm in May, it'll be all gone almost overnight like it never happened, now we only need to focus on keeping it in check till the nature intervens and takes it away.


----------



## Cthulhu

OK, Things we need to know:
1-Anyone who uses social media to get information on an infectious virus epidemic is a retard with 2 digits of IQ, Sorry, That's the way it is.
2-How the virus is transmitted? What are the symptoms?
3-What's incubation period of the virus?
4-What's the mortality rate?
5-What's the demographics of the victims?
6-What's the R0 of this virus?
7-What they know about the virus so far? Did they sequenced it? Could they track the source of the virus? Is it a new strain?
8-Apparently China has quarantined some large cities, This is a little unnerving but also shows Chinese officials are acting professionally and taking the matter seriously. Also WHO is pretty good at epidemic prevention, WHO doctors are also on the ground, They're taking the needed information and helping the local officials to contain the virus, So this is not likely to spiral out of control.


----------



## Itachi

We need actual sources, Chinese, Western, Martian....on the issue. No joke.



Cthulhu said:


> 8-*Apparently China has quarantined some large cities*, This is a little unnerving but also shows Chinese officials are acting professionally and taking the matter seriously. Also WHO is pretty good at epidemic prevention, WHO doctors are also on the ground, They're taking the needed information and helping the local officials to contain the virus, So this is not likely to spiral out of control.



Source pls?


----------



## Cthulhu

Itachi said:


> Source pls?


https://www.nytimes.com/2020/01/23/world/asia/china-coronavirus.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

hmm... Its from 2017 :

*Inside the Chinese lab poised to study world's most dangerous pathogens*
Maximum-security biolab is part of plan to build network of BSL-4 facilities across China.


David Cyranoski
22 February 2017 Updated: 

23 February 2017
WUHAN, CHINA


PDF
Rights & Permissions







Wuhan Virology Institute

Hazard suits hang at the National Bio-safety Laboratory, Wuhan, the first lab on the Chinese mainland equipped for the highest level of biocontainment.

A laboratory in Wuhan is on the cusp of being cleared to work with the world’s most dangerous pathogens. The move is part of a plan to build between five and seven biosafety level-4 (BSL-4) labs across the Chinese mainland by 2025, and has generated much excitement, as well as some concerns.



Some scientists outside China worry about pathogens escaping, and the addition of a biological dimension to geopolitical tensions between China and other nations. But Chinese microbiologists are celebrating their entrance to the elite cadre empowered to wrestle with the world’s greatest biological threats.

“It will offer more opportunities for Chinese researchers, and our contribution on the BSL‑4-level pathogens will benefit the world,” says George Gao, director of the Chinese Academy of Sciences Key Laboratory of Pathogenic Microbiology and Immunology in Beijing. There are already two BSL-4 labs in Taiwan, but the National Bio-safety Laboratory, Wuhan, would be the first on the Chinese mainland.

The lab was certified as meeting the standards and criteria of BSL-4 by the China National Accreditation Service for Conformity Assessment (CNAS) in January. The CNAS examined the lab’s infrastructure, equipment and management, says a CNAS representative, paving the way for the Ministry of Health to give its approval. A representative from the ministry says it will move slowly and cautiously; if the assessment goes smoothly, it could approve the laboratory by the end of June.

BSL-4 is the highest level of biocontainment: its criteria include filtering air and treating water and waste before they leave the laboratory, and stipulating that researchers change clothes and shower before and after using lab facilities. Such labs are often controversial. The first BSL-4 lab in Japan was built in 1981, but operated with lower-risk pathogens until 2015, when safety concerns were finally overcome.

The expansion of BSL-4-lab networks in the United States and Europe over the past 15 years — with more than a dozen now in operation or under construction in each region — also met with resistance, including questions about the need for so many facilities.

“Viruses don’t know borders.”

The Wuhan lab cost 300 million yuan (US$44 million), and to allay safety concerns it was built far above the flood plain and with the capacity to withstand a magnitude-7 earthquake, although the area has no history of strong earthquakes. It will focus on the control of emerging diseases, store purified viruses and act as a World Health Organization ‘reference laboratory’ linked to similar labs around the world. “It will be a key node in the global biosafety-lab network,” says lab director Yuan Zhiming.

The Chinese Academy of Sciences approved the construction of a BSL-4 laboratory in 2003, and the epidemic of SARS (severe acute respiratory syndrome) around the same time lent the project momentum. The lab was designed and constructed with French assistance as part of a 2004 cooperative agreement on the prevention and control of emerging infectious diseases. But the complexity of the project, China’s lack of experience, difficulty in maintaining funding and long government approval procedures meant that construction wasn’t finished until the end of 2014.

The lab’s first project will be to study the BSL-3 pathogen that causes Crimean–Congo haemorrhagic fever: a deadly tick-borne virus that affects livestock across the world, including in northwest China, and that can jump to people.

Future plans include studying the pathogen that causes SARS, which also doesn’t require a BSL-4 lab, before moving on to Ebola and the West African Lassa virus, which do. Some one million Chinese people work in Africa; the country needs to be ready for any eventuality, says Yuan. “Viruses don’t know borders.”

Gao travelled to Sierra Leone during the recent Ebola outbreak, allowing his team to report the speed with which the virus mutated into new strains1. The Wuhan lab will give his group a chance to study how such viruses cause disease, and to develop treatments based on antibodies and small molecules, he says.





Muyi Xiao for Nature

The central monitor room at China’s National Bio-safety Laboratory.

The opportunities for international collaboration, meanwhile, will aid the genetic analysis and epidemiology of emergent diseases. “The world is facing more new emerging viruses, and we need more contribution from China,” says Gao. In particular, the emergence of zoonotic viruses — those that jump to humans from animals, such as SARS or Ebola — is a concern, says Bruno Lina, director of the VirPath virology lab in Lyon, France.

Many staff from the Wuhan lab have been training at a BSL-4 lab in Lyon, which some scientists find reassuring. And the facility has already carried out a test-run using a low-risk virus.

But worries surround the Chinese lab, too. The SARS virus has escaped from high-level containment facilities in Beijing multiple times, notes Richard Ebright, a molecular biologist at Rutgers University in Piscataway, New Jersey. Tim Trevan, founder of CHROME Biosafety and Biosecurity Consulting in Damascus, Maryland, says that an open culture is important to keeping BSL-4 labs safe, and he questions how easy this will be in China, where society emphasizes hierarchy. “Diversity of viewpoint, flat structures where everyone feels free to speak up and openness of information are important,” he says.

Yuan says that he has worked to address this issue with staff. “We tell them the most important thing is that they report what they have or haven’t done,” he says. And the lab’s international collaborations will increase openness. “Transparency is the basis of the lab,” he adds.

The plan to expand into a network heightens such concerns. One BSL-4 lab in Harbin is already awaiting accreditation; the next two are expected to be in Beijing and Kunming, the latter focused on using monkey models to study disease.

Lina says that China’s size justifies this scale, and that the opportunity to combine BSL-4 research with an abundance of research monkeys — Chinese researchers face less red tape than those in the West when it comes to research on primates — could be powerful. “If you want to test vaccines or antivirals, you need a non-human primate model,” says Lina.

But Ebright is not convinced of the need for more than one BSL-4 lab in mainland China. He suspects that the expansion there is a reaction to the networks in the United States and Europe, which he says are also unwarranted. He adds that governments will assume that such excess capacity is for the potential development of bioweapons.

“These facilities are inherently dual use,” he says. The prospect of ramping up opportunities to inject monkeys with pathogens also worries, rather than excites, him: “They can run, they can scratch, they can bite.”

Trevan says China’s investment in a BSL-4 lab may, above all, be a way to prove to the world that the nation is competitive. “It is a big status symbol in biology,” he says, “whether it’s a need or not.”

https://www.nature.com/news/inside-...tudy-world-s-most-dangerous-pathogens-1.21487

Coincidence?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## HannibalBarca

WHO conference:
- Unknown Origin.
- Human to Human transmission outside China not proven yet.
- No clinical process yet.

Seems for WHO and co... this Outbreak isn't that "Critical"... added to it... the main line of "China will do it... China can do it... China will see it..." 
Such move could be a "Damage control" speech.

Seems China didn't let WHO/CDC get in the loop... Just transmitting "reports".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

Viva_Viet said:


> But u can stop dengue by drinking clean water, keep the environment clean and eat healthy tropical food/vegetable.
> 
> But in CN, u can not close steel-rare earth factories that poison ur water,making u get sick easily, thats explain why deadly disease always make Cnese suffer the most while many kinds of other races ( black, white, Indian, Pinoy, VN etc living in Hongkong ) suffer just a little



That is totally opposite to the truth: according to data on the SARS outbreak of 2002-2003, the fatality rate was higher in Vietnam at 8 % (6th place), and China was even lower with only 6.6 % at the 7th place. Canada was the top in term of fatality rate at 18 %. Are these mixed euro mongrel races the most sickness prone people living in the most polluted lands, poisoned by rare earth and other mining processing activities? Without any doubt.

All your alleged superior pinoy, white, VN races are all more feable than Chinese! Get your fact right before talking such nonsense!

Chinese immune system number one, that is. Through superior genetic natural selection!

Probable cases of SARS by country and region, 1 November 2002 – 31 July 2003


1. *Canada*: Cases: 251; Deaths: 44; Fatality: 18 %

2. *Hong Kong*: Cases: 1,755; Deaths: 299; Fatality: 17 %

3. *Singapore*: Cases: 238; Deaths: 33; Fatality: 14 %

4. *Philippines*: Cases: 14; Deaths: 2; Fatality: 14 %

5. *Taiwan*: Cases: 346; Deaths: 37; Fatality: 11 %

6. *Vietnam*: Cases: 63; Deaths: 5; Fatality: 8 %

7. *China*: Cases: 5,328; Deaths: 349 ; Fatality: 6.6 %

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Severe_acute_respiratory_syndrome

Meanwhile sensible leaders of the world are already praising the Chinese's handling of the outbreak, knowing that it is a U.S. germ warfare, like the infamous Z.I.K.A. (Zombie Inducing Killer Agent) or E.B.O.L.A. (Experience Biologique Organisee par les Laboratoires Americains):

_8:05 PM - 22 Jan 2020

Javad Zarif
‏Verified account @JZarif

在抗击新型冠状病毒感染肺炎疫情过程中，中国政府的及时果断应对，中国全国上下的万众一心，让人们对中国打赢疫情防控战充满信心。希望全体中国人民度过一个健康祥和的春节，祝福中国人民鼠年安康！无论顺境逆境，伊朗始终与中国人民站在一起。

https://twitter.com/JZarif/status/1220195915388084224​_

中伊友谊万岁！美帝国主义是我们共同的敌人！


----------



## Jamie Brooks

I am living in hunan which is a nearby province to wuhan city. The city is becoming desolate.... shops are all out of face masks and grocery stores are either closed or empty of essentials. :/

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Goku

Jamie Brooks said:


> I am living in hunan which is a nearby province to wuhan city. The city is becoming desolate.... shops are all out of face masks and grocery stores are either closed or empty of essentials. :/


Be aware and take care bro

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## HannibalBarca

Jamie Brooks said:


> I am living in hunan which is a nearby province to wuhan city. The city is becoming desolate.... shops are all out of face masks and grocery stores are either closed or empty of essentials. :/


May you stay safe.
Can you make us a report of what you heard/seen/feel about this incident to this moment? Including what those around you too.
If possible ofc.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viva_Viet

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> That is totally opposite to the truth: according to data on the SARS outbreak of 2002-2003, the fatality rate was higher in Vietnam at 8 % (6th place), and China was even lower with only 6.6 % at the 7th place. Canada was the top in term of fatality rate at 18 %. Are these mixed euro mongrel races the most sickness prone people living in the most polluted lands, poisoned by rare earth and other mining processing activities? Without any doubt.
> 
> All your alleged superior pinoy, white, VN races are all more feable than Chinese! Get your fact right before talking such nonsense!
> 
> Chinese immune system number one, that is. Through superior genetic natural selection!
> 
> Probable cases of SARS by country and region, 1 November 2002 – 31 July 2003
> 
> 
> 1. *Canada*: Cases: 251; Deaths: 44; Fatality: 18 %
> 
> 2. *Hong Kong*: Cases: 1,755; Deaths: 299; Fatality: 17 %
> 
> 3. *Singapore*: Cases: 238; Deaths: 33; Fatality: 14 %
> 
> 4. *Philippines*: Cases: 14; Deaths: 2; Fatality: 14 %
> 
> 5. *Taiwan*: Cases: 346; Deaths: 37; Fatality: 11 %
> 
> 6. *Vietnam*: Cases: 63; Deaths: 5; Fatality: 8 %
> 
> 7. *China*: Cases: 5,328; Deaths: 349 ; Fatality: 6.6 %
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Severe_acute_respiratory_syndrome
> 
> Meanwhile sensible leaders of the world are already praising the Chinese's handling of the outbreak, knowing that it is a U.S. germ warfare, like the infamous Z.I.K.A. (Zombie Inducing Killer Agent) or E.B.O.L.A. (Experience Biologique Organisee par les Laboratoires Americains):
> 
> _8:05 PM - 22 Jan 2020
> 
> Javad Zarif
> ‏Verified account @JZarif
> 
> 在抗击新型冠状病毒感染肺炎疫情过程中，中国政府的及时果断应对，中国全国上下的万众一心，让人们对中国打赢疫情防控战充满信心。希望全体中国人民度过一个健康祥和的春节，祝福中国人民鼠年安康！无论顺境逆境，伊朗始终与中国人民站在一起。
> 
> https://twitter.com/JZarif/status/1220195915388084224_​
> 
> 中伊友谊万岁！美帝国主义是我们共同的敌人！


See, only 5 deaths in VN while there were thousand Vnese, Pinoy, black, white in HK in 2003 but seem like only Cnese died.( I didnt even bore to ware facemask in HK in 2003)

So why? And the different bween Cnese-HKese and the foreigners is that we drink clean water since we were born while Cnese-Hker drink poison water since Deng licked US-Jap azz in 1978.


----------



## FedererExpress

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220430619433472000

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220411432384245764

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220412163136933891

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220403707977850881

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220418250808360961

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rusty

Jamie Brooks said:


> I am living in hunan which is a nearby province to wuhan city. The city is becoming desolate.... shops are all out of face masks and grocery stores are either closed or empty of essentials. :/


Thank you for in the ground reporting!
Be safe


----------



## Rusty

*Chinese doctor in the city of Wuhan in tears announcing that there are too many cases of sick people*






video is not in English but you don't need to know the language to know that the doctor is clearly panicked. 

the poster did post a translation in the comments, so read them to get an Idea of what he is saying.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Char

Rusty said:


> Exactly.
> Certain womaos here have been posting 24000 times about how flawless and perfect CPC China is and all he sees here is 10 years of wasted effort.
> 
> He is angry because he sees this as a person failing that we are talking about this virus.
> 
> This virus is one of the biggest news stories in the world right now, but he wants us to ignore it and watch CPC propaganda videos of Uighur girls dancing.



Do you know how many Americans died of fever a year?


----------



## Hamartia Antidote

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Canada was the top in term of fatality rate at 18 %. Are these mixed euro mongrel races the most sickness prone people living in the most polluted lands, poisoned by rare earth and other mining processing activities?



I'm pretty sure most of the people with SARS in Canada were elderly Hong Kong natives who caught it while they or their relatives were traveling back and forth. There's a large HK population who fled to Canada before the mainland handover.

There were only 8 cases in the US and no deaths.



Char said:


> Do you know how many Americans died of fever a year?



Apparently with thousands supposedly dying nobody is quarantining/banning us from coming into their country. Plus nobody is walking around here with masks and no shops are closed.

Hundreds of thousands of Chinese students here and they aren't wearing masks. Don't see any stories in Xinhua of parents crying because their son/daughter dropped dead with a fever.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rusty

Char said:


> Do you know how many Americans died of fever a year?


do you know how much patriotic education you need to make such ridiculous comments?

The battle is lost bro, your womao comments are no longer needed. Even Mr. Xi accepted that the virus is a big deal. 

Your social credit is no longer at risk by admitting the truth.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Char

Rusty said:


> do you know how much patriotic education you need to make such ridiculous comments?
> 
> The battle is lost bro, your womao comments are no longer needed. Even Mr. Xi accepted that the virus is a big deal.
> 
> Your social credit is no longer at risk by admitting the truth.



Actually you don't know, right?
You are full of hatred and ignorance.


----------



## beijingwalker

Char said:


> Actually you don't know, right?
> You are full of hatred and ignorance.


Sick people celebrate disasters like floods, earthquakes, epidemisc and plane crashes, they are not normal human beings.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

beijingwalker said:


> Sick people celebrate disasters like floods, earthquakes, epidemisc and plane crashes, they are not normal human beings.




They are ANIMAL !!!


----------



## Rusty

Char said:


> Actually you don't know, right?
> You are full of hatred and ignorance.


sure thing Womao



beijingwalker said:


> Sick people celebrate disasters like floods, earthquakes, epidemisc and plane crashes, they are not normal human beings.



LOL
This is the product of years of patriotic education. 
Simply reporting a fact is now considered "celebrating" 

Give it up. 
The virus problem as been accepted by Mr. XI. 
your job to do what-about-ism is over. 
There is no need to cover-up anymore.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viva_Viet

beijingwalker said:


> Sick people celebrate disasters like floods, earthquakes, epidemisc and plane crashes, they are not normal human beings.


Actually ppl here agree that Cnese posters r sick, they use VPN to avoid CN firewall blocking PDF, they violate forum rules in every threads and the only thing that still keep Cnese posters alive here is that Mod dont slap hard ban on u guys even when we keep reporting to Mod.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## beijingwalker

Rusty said:


> sure thing Womao
> 
> 
> 
> LOL
> This is the product of years of patriotic education.
> Simply reporting a fact is now considered "celebrating"
> 
> Give it up.
> The virus problem as been accepted by Mr. XI.
> your job to do what-about-ism is over.
> There is no need to cover-up anymore.


Nothing can be covered up, you should at least be honest, you are celebrating, you can deny it, but almost everyone can see this fact, please deny it.


----------



## Rusty

beijingwalker said:


> Nothing can be covered up, you should at least be honest, you are celebrating, you can deny it, but almost everyone can see this fact, please deny it.


prove it.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

Every time we see flood, terrorist attacks happened in Pakistan, our heart sinks and we feel for the victims and try to help with our means, even when Chinese embassy was attacked in Pakistan we started a donation compaign all across Chinese social media to raise money to help the Pakistani officers killed in the attack, we are not sick people celebrating disasters.



Rusty said:


> prove it.


You can deny and say you are not celebrating.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

beijingwalker said:


> Every time we see flood, terrorist attacks happened in Pakistan, our heart sinks and we feel for the victims and try to help with our means, even when Chinese embassy was attacked in Pakistan we started a donation compaign all across Chinese social media to raise money to help the Pakistani officers killed in the attack, we are not sick people celebrating disasters.
> 
> 
> You can deny and say you are not celebrating.


so you can't prove it. 
Cool story bro.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

Rusty said:


> so you can't prove it.
> Cool story bro.













*People of China launch donation drive for Pakistani policemen martyred in consulate attack*
*https://nation.com.pk/25-Nov-2018/p...istani-policemen-martyred-in-consulate-attack*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rusty

beijingwalker said:


> *People of China launch donation drive for Pakistani policemen martyred in consulate attack*
> *https://nation.com.pk/25-Nov-2018/p...istani-policemen-martyred-in-consulate-attack*



Still didn't prove that I, or anyone else is "celebrating" 
Lying must be the first thing you get taught in Patriotic education.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## beijingwalker

Rusty said:


> Still didn't prove that I, or anyone else is "celebrating"
> Lying must be the first thing you get taught in Patriotic education.


You can always deny it, both you and me and everyone know what you are doing. try to be an honest person at least please.


----------



## Rusty

beijingwalker said:


> You can always deny it, both you and me and everyone know what you are doing. try to be an honest person at least please.


still waiting for proof

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## beijingwalker

We feel for the suffered and try to help them

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Daniel808

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219949690323554304
RESPECT !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rusty

Daniel808 said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1219949690323554304
> RESPECT !



The medical flied is one of the hardest to work in. 
You constantly see humanity at their lowest points and yet you show up every day. 

Respect!

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Daniel808

Rusty said:


> The medical flied is one of the hardest to work in.
> You constantly see humanity at their lowest points and yet you show up every day.
> 
> Respect!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220339643150995456

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220206520845115392

Salute for all of them.
Chinese people is very Determinant, they will Never Give Up


----------



## KungFuLee

Char said:


> Do you know how many Americans died of fever a year?



And do you know how many Chinese died of Fever, Flu each year?

You are talking about a disease that killed 700,000 people worldwide annually. 

You really should stop focusing on American, and keep your focus to yourself, or maybe doing that will help prevent the next outbreak.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Viva_Viet

Rusty said:


> *Chinese doctor in the city of Wuhan in tears announcing that there are too many cases of sick people*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> video is not in English but you don't need to know the language to know that the doctor is clearly panicked.
> 
> the poster did post a translation in the comments, so read them to get an Idea of what he is saying.


Death toll is 25 now, thats why they cant stop screaming.

------
At least 25 people have died and more than 800 have been sickened by the mysterious illness, health officials said. The travel restrictions imposed on Wuhan were extended to at least four more cities.
https://www.google.com.vn/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/2020/01/23/world/asia/china-coronavirus.amp.html

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KungFuLee

beijingwalker said:


> Sick people celebrate disasters like floods, earthquakes, epidemisc and plane crashes, they are not normal human beings.



So, let me play devil advocate this time

What you call this?




Beast said:


> This got to do with timing to differentiate punishment from heaven and real natural disasters. Just when Australia are smudging how they block out China trade and follow US freedom of navigation in SCS and Insult Chinese with all kind of degrading result, the worst bush fire started. It's a sign.....
> 
> Same as Vietnam try to follow China island building 2 years ago , a massive typhoon passed by and destroy whatever they build. Even the heaven is helping China. China with the mandate of heaven will trump over evil and bring peace to this world.



When someone celebrate the bush fire that killed millions of wild life and many people in Australia? And call it, in verbatim, "Punishment from heaven". 

Please do call this member sick, thank you​

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Viva_Viet

KungFuLee said:


> So, let me play devil advocate this time
> 
> What you call this?


yeah.u should play it cos we r sure that eating wild animals cant spread deadly virus to millions ppl, thats why only 5Vnese died in 2003 Sars.

We believe its CN polluted/poisoned water is the main cause....and HKer also have to drink that poisoned water, thats why HK death toll was high in 2003 too.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dBSPL

https://gisanddata.maps.arcgis.com/apps/opsdashboard/index.html#/bda7594740fd40299423467b48e9ecf6

Total Confirmed
881

Total Deaths
26

Confirmed Cases by Country/Region

Mainland China: 868

Thailand: 4

Hong Kong: 2

Japan: 2

Macau: 2

Vietnam: 2

Singapore : 1

South Korea: 1

Taiwan: 1

US: 1

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

KungFuLee said:


> So, let me play devil advocate this time
> 
> What you call this?
> 
> 
> 
> When someone celebrate the bush fire that killed millions of wild life and many people in Australia? And call it, in verbatim, "Punishment from heaven".
> 
> Please do call this member sick, thank you​


This virus is planted by US and nothing to do with heaven punishment but bushfire is indeed gift by heaven to australia for all the evil they did to China as human are unable to stop the carnage.

So far, this virus damage is little compare to scale of bush fire on australia. If you really want to compare. Australia loses big. From what I see, the virus has successfully contained. Number of increase cases has increase very slowly while australia bushfire will all depend on weather.



Viva_Viet said:


> Death toll is 25 now, thats why they cant stop screaming.
> 
> ------
> At least 25 people have died and more than 800 have been sickened by the mysterious illness, health officials said. The travel restrictions imposed on Wuhan were extended to at least four more cities.
> https://www.google.com.vn/amp/s/www.nytimes.com/2020/01/23/world/asia/china-coronavirus.amp.html


25 death is little. What is there to be alarm off?


----------



## Viva_Viet

Beast said:


> 25 death is little. What is there to be alarm off?


Then ask the doctor in the video clip, tell him to stop screaming

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Beast

Viva_Viet said:


> Then ask the doctor in the video clip, tell him to stop screaming


Why, it his personal preference that he wants to scream. As if there is really no freedom in China.


----------



## Viva_Viet

Beast said:


> Why, it his personal preference that he wants to scream. As if there is really no freedom in China.


I just explain why guys in the video clip keep screaming.

Life is so terrible in CN now, so many kinds of deadly disease start from CN. The ecomy is also too bad, millions useless-jobless Cnese like u screaming, crying cos the bosses suddently fire them 

.Chaos is coming so close

------
*Job jitters mount as China's factories sputter ahead of Lunar New Year*
Stella Qiu and Anne Marie Roantree
_





Men are seen at a booth set up by local authority to educate workers on Chinese labour law, near a Maersk container factory in Dongguan, Guangdong province, China January 7, 2019.
REUTERS/STELLA QIU





Workers queue to collect their employee contract termination letters at a Maersk container factory in Dongguan, Guangdong province, China January 7, 2019.
https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/birt...est-level-in-nearly-six-decades.650028/page-5_


----------



## KungFuLee

Beast said:


> This virus is planted by US and nothing to do with heaven punishment but bushfire is indeed gift by heaven to australia for all the evil they did to China as human are unable to stop the carnage.
> 
> So far, this virus damage is little compare to scale of bush fire on australia. If you really want to compare. Australia loses big. From what I see, the virus has successfully contained. Number of increase cases has increase very slowly while australia bushfire will all depend on weather.
> 
> 
> 25 death is little. What is there to be alarm off?



God must love you guys very much, first it is the earthquake, then these virus. 

Well, at least I can still go around in Australia with this bush fire going on, same cannot be say in Wuhan...….

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viva_Viet

dBSPL said:


> hmm... Its from 2017 :
> 
> *Inside the Chinese lab poised to study world's most dangerous pathogens*
> Maximum-security biolab is part of plan to build network of BSL-4 facilities across China.
> 
> 
> David Cyranoski
> 22 February 2017 Updated:
> 
> 23 February 2017
> WUHAN, CHINA
> 
> 
> PDF
> Rights & Permissions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wuhan Virology Institute
> 
> Hazard suits hang at the National Bio-safety Laboratory, Wuhan, the first lab on the Chinese mainland equipped for the highest level of biocontainment.
> 
> A laboratory in Wuhan is on the cusp of being cleared to work with the world’s most dangerous pathogens. The move is part of a plan to build between five and seven biosafety level-4 (BSL-4) labs across the Chinese mainland by 2025, and has generated much excitement, as well as some concerns.
> 
> 
> 
> Some scientists outside China worry about pathogens escaping, and the addition of a biological dimension to geopolitical tensions between China and other nations. But Chinese microbiologists are celebrating their entrance to the elite cadre empowered to wrestle with the world’s greatest biological threats.
> 
> “It will offer more opportunities for Chinese researchers, and our contribution on the BSL‑4-level pathogens will benefit the world,” says George Gao, director of the Chinese Academy of Sciences Key Laboratory of Pathogenic Microbiology and Immunology in Beijing. There are already two BSL-4 labs in Taiwan, but the National Bio-safety Laboratory, Wuhan, would be the first on the Chinese mainland.
> 
> The lab was certified as meeting the standards and criteria of BSL-4 by the China National Accreditation Service for Conformity Assessment (CNAS) in January. The CNAS examined the lab’s infrastructure, equipment and management, says a CNAS representative, paving the way for the Ministry of Health to give its approval. A representative from the ministry says it will move slowly and cautiously; if the assessment goes smoothly, it could approve the laboratory by the end of June.
> 
> BSL-4 is the highest level of biocontainment: its criteria include filtering air and treating water and waste before they leave the laboratory, and stipulating that researchers change clothes and shower before and after using lab facilities. Such labs are often controversial. The first BSL-4 lab in Japan was built in 1981, but operated with lower-risk pathogens until 2015, when safety concerns were finally overcome.
> 
> The expansion of BSL-4-lab networks in the United States and Europe over the past 15 years — with more than a dozen now in operation or under construction in each region — also met with resistance, including questions about the need for so many facilities.
> 
> “Viruses don’t know borders.”
> 
> The Wuhan lab cost 300 million yuan (US$44 million), and to allay safety concerns it was built far above the flood plain and with the capacity to withstand a magnitude-7 earthquake, although the area has no history of strong earthquakes. It will focus on the control of emerging diseases, store purified viruses and act as a World Health Organization ‘reference laboratory’ linked to similar labs around the world. “It will be a key node in the global biosafety-lab network,” says lab director Yuan Zhiming.
> 
> The Chinese Academy of Sciences approved the construction of a BSL-4 laboratory in 2003, and the epidemic of SARS (severe acute respiratory syndrome) around the same time lent the project momentum. The lab was designed and constructed with French assistance as part of a 2004 cooperative agreement on the prevention and control of emerging infectious diseases. But the complexity of the project, China’s lack of experience, difficulty in maintaining funding and long government approval procedures meant that construction wasn’t finished until the end of 2014.
> 
> The lab’s first project will be to study the BSL-3 pathogen that causes Crimean–Congo haemorrhagic fever: a deadly tick-borne virus that affects livestock across the world, including in northwest China, and that can jump to people.
> 
> Future plans include studying the pathogen that causes SARS, which also doesn’t require a BSL-4 lab, before moving on to Ebola and the West African Lassa virus, which do. Some one million Chinese people work in Africa; the country needs to be ready for any eventuality, says Yuan. “Viruses don’t know borders.”
> 
> Gao travelled to Sierra Leone during the recent Ebola outbreak, allowing his team to report the speed with which the virus mutated into new strains1. The Wuhan lab will give his group a chance to study how such viruses cause disease, and to develop treatments based on antibodies and small molecules, he says.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muyi Xiao for Nature
> 
> The central monitor room at China’s National Bio-safety Laboratory.
> 
> The opportunities for international collaboration, meanwhile, will aid the genetic analysis and epidemiology of emergent diseases. “The world is facing more new emerging viruses, and we need more contribution from China,” says Gao. In particular, the emergence of zoonotic viruses — those that jump to humans from animals, such as SARS or Ebola — is a concern, says Bruno Lina, director of the VirPath virology lab in Lyon, France.
> 
> Many staff from the Wuhan lab have been training at a BSL-4 lab in Lyon, which some scientists find reassuring. And the facility has already carried out a test-run using a low-risk virus.
> 
> But worries surround the Chinese lab, too. The SARS virus has escaped from high-level containment facilities in Beijing multiple times, notes Richard Ebright, a molecular biologist at Rutgers University in Piscataway, New Jersey. Tim Trevan, founder of CHROME Biosafety and Biosecurity Consulting in Damascus, Maryland, says that an open culture is important to keeping BSL-4 labs safe, and he questions how easy this will be in China, where society emphasizes hierarchy. “Diversity of viewpoint, flat structures where everyone feels free to speak up and openness of information are important,” he says.
> 
> Yuan says that he has worked to address this issue with staff. “We tell them the most important thing is that they report what they have or haven’t done,” he says. And the lab’s international collaborations will increase openness. “Transparency is the basis of the lab,” he adds.
> 
> The plan to expand into a network heightens such concerns. One BSL-4 lab in Harbin is already awaiting accreditation; the next two are expected to be in Beijing and Kunming, the latter focused on using monkey models to study disease.
> 
> Lina says that China’s size justifies this scale, and that the opportunity to combine BSL-4 research with an abundance of research monkeys — Chinese researchers face less red tape than those in the West when it comes to research on primates — could be powerful. “If you want to test vaccines or antivirals, you need a non-human primate model,” says Lina.
> 
> But Ebright is not convinced of the need for more than one BSL-4 lab in mainland China. He suspects that the expansion there is a reaction to the networks in the United States and Europe, which he says are also unwarranted. He adds that governments will assume that such excess capacity is for the potential development of bioweapons.
> 
> “These facilities are inherently dual use,” he says. The prospect of ramping up opportunities to inject monkeys with pathogens also worries, rather than excites, him: “They can run, they can scratch, they can bite.”
> 
> Trevan says China’s investment in a BSL-4 lab may, above all, be a way to prove to the world that the nation is competitive. “It is a big status symbol in biology,” he says, “whether it’s a need or not.”
> 
> https://www.nature.com/news/inside-...tudy-world-s-most-dangerous-pathogens-1.21487
> 
> Coincidence?


U mean the lab in Wuhan "accidentally" spread the virus ??

Could be,thats why CN govt quickly quatrantine the city ...hmm

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## PeacefulWar

KungFuLee said:


> God must love you guys very much, first it is the earthquake, then these virus.
> 
> Well, at least I can still go around in Australia with this bush fire going on, same cannot be say in Wuhan...….


He is taking nonsense...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KungFuLee

PeacefulWar said:


> He is taking nonsense...



I know...…..trust me, I know...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

KungFuLee said:


> God must love you guys very much, first it is the earthquake, then these virus.
> 
> Well, at least I can still go around in Australia with this bush fire going on, same cannot be say in Wuhan...….


How selective? China virus is man made and US works evil act while Australia Carnage is pure natural disasters from Heaven. While u are enjoying the virus I am enjoying the burning for Australia. Don't be so smearky. China will have the last laugh while Australia will still burning... Earthquake? I think Japan suffer more terribly from 2012 earthquake. Must be another work from God to punish Japanese.


----------



## KungFuLee

Beast said:


> How selective? China virus is man made and US works evil act while Australia Carnage is pure natural disasters from Heaven. While u are enjoying the virus I am enjoying the burning for Australia. Don't be so smearky. China will have the last laugh while Australia will still burning... Earthquake? I think Japan suffer more terribly from 2012 earthquake. Must be another work from God to punish Japanese.



lol...….just lol...…..

Yes, US act of evil poisoned thousand if not millions of bats and mice with SARS and Wuhan Virus.....

I mean, if US can do that, China is Doomed. DOOOMEDDDDDDDDD. I mean, how US can successfully poison that many livestock without China notice? That is some serious issue here.

Enjoy the Bush Fire...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

KungFuLee said:


> lol...….just lol...…..
> 
> Yes, US act of evil poisoned thousand if not millions of bats and mice with SARS and Wuhan Virus.....
> 
> I mean, if US can do that, China is Doomed. DOOOMEDDDDDDDDD. I mean, how US can successfully poison that many livestock without China notice? That is some serious issue here.


Of cos it can, you think it's some difficult task? If US animal activist can bribe some poor Chinese peasant to skin off live animal to frame them whole Chinese races as inhuman? What is so difficult to just try pass off some food to feed the animals there?

BTW, this virus is exportable. China can export this virus to US and Australia while Australia fire cant be export. See who has the last laugh?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KungFuLee

Beast said:


> Of cos it can, you think it's some difficult task? If US animal activist can bribe some poor Chinese peasant to skin off live animal to frame them as in human? What is so difficult to just try pass off some food to feed the animals there?
> 
> BTW, this virus is exportable. China can export this virus to US and Australia while Australia fire cant be export. See who has the last laugh?



Fire is not exportable? So China do not have fire? 

lol you are fun to talk to, you know that?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

KungFuLee said:


> Fire is not exportable? So China do not have fire?
> 
> lol you are fun to talk to, you know that?


Please brush up your knowledge. Forest and bush fire need to met highly dry and high temperature condition before it can be spread. God punish these Australian by making it ideal condition for such fire to spread. 

Try spread a bush fire in a highly humid and wet condition. It can't...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## KungFuLee

Beast said:


> Please brush up your knowledge. Forest and bush fire need to met highly dry and high temperature condition before it can be spread. God punish these Australian by making it ideal condition for such fire to spread.
> 
> Try spread a bush fire in a highly humid and wet condition. It can't...



Well, I would rather god punish Australia then I got sabotaged by the American. 

I mean, if god have to do this there are no way I can prevent or avoid, defending god, that's impossible, but if the American is behind SARS and Wuhan virus like you say, then the only thing I can say is China is rubbish in defending themselves from the evil American.

Enjoy being isolated. 

This is my final post

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Beast

KungFuLee said:


> Well, I would rather god punish Australia then I got sabotaged by the American.
> 
> I mean, if god have to do this there are no way I can prevent or avoid, defending god, that's impossible, but if the American is behind SARS and Wuhan virus like you say, then the only thing I can say is China is rubbish in defending themselves from the evil American.
> 
> Enjoy being isolated.
> 
> This is my final post


China will send my virus to punish those American and Australia. I guess you must have stop laughing now.


----------



## KungFuLee

Beast said:


> China will send my virus to punish those American and Australia. I guess you must have stop laughing now.



Damn right, you are a virus....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Viva_Viet

Coronavirus leaves Wuhan a ‘zombieland’ with people collapsing in streets and medics patrolling in hazmat suits





https://www.google.com.vn/amp/s/www.thesun.co.uk/news/10808633/coronavirus-wuhan-zombieland/amp/

Thats shocking, Wuhan guys was standing but suddently collapsing in street like Zombies


----------



## powastick

Like always trolls dominate this forums.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2017–18_United_States_flu_season
On February 10, 2018, _Fortune_ reported that influenza in the United States was killing up to 4,000 Americans a week.

The 2017-2018 flu season was severe for all populations and resulted in an estimated 959,000 hospitalizations and 79,400 deaths.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Severe_acute_respiratory_syndrome
*Severe acute respiratory syndrome* (*SARS*) is a viral respiratory disease of zoonotic origin caused by the SARS coronavirus (SARS-CoV). Between November 2002 and July 2003, an outbreak of SARS in southern China caused an eventual 8,098 cases, resulting in 774 deaths reported in 17 countries.

Western media is on propaganda overdrive.


----------



## KungFuLee

powastick said:


> Like always trolls dominate this forums.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2017–18_United_States_flu_season
> On February 10, 2018, _Fortune_ reported that influenza in the United States was killing up to 4,000 Americans a week.
> 
> The 2017-2018 flu season was severe for all populations and resulted in an estimated 959,000 hospitalizations and 79,400 deaths.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Severe_acute_respiratory_syndrome
> *Severe acute respiratory syndrome* (*SARS*) is a viral respiratory disease of zoonotic origin caused by the SARS coronavirus (SARS-CoV). Between November 2002 and July 2003, an outbreak of SARS in southern China caused an eventual 8,098 cases, resulting in 774 deaths reported in 17 countries.
> 
> Western media is on propaganda overdrive.



Again, what have how many people died in influenza in the US have anything to do with Wuhan Virus? Do you know how many people in China was killed by Influenza A or B virus?

Influenza is a highly contiguous diseases and that is a common fact and it is well known, the R0 of influenza is a lot greater than even Ebola, do you even know what is the different between influenza virus and coronavirus like nCoV?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## powastick

KungFuLee said:


> Again, what have how many people died in influenza in the US have anything to do with Wuhan Virus? Do you know how many people in China was killed by Influenza A or B virus?
> 
> Influenza is a highly contiguous diseases and that is a common fact and it is well known, the R0 of influenza is a lot greater than even Ebola, do you even know what is the different between influenza virus and coronavirus like nCoV?


R0 is definately lower than flu, but trolls will always find ways to attack China and exaggerating China's doom. Wishful thinking.


----------



## KungFuLee

powastick said:


> R0 is definately lower than flu, but trolls will always find ways to attack China and exaggerating China's doom. Wishful thinking.



Nobody is spelling China doom, but this is unacceptable for China to have these type of outbreak and in quite often and in succession. 

Also, Ebola killed less people than flu, which in turn killed less people than cancer. Then why Flu and Cancer does not have the same revere as when we talk about Ebola.

Talking about how many people died in the US in flu does not help the current situation one bit, as I said before, you people need to focus/obsess less with US and start minding your own business, maybe it will help stop the next outbreak

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## powastick

KungFuLee said:


> Nobody is spelling China doom, but this is unacceptable for China to have these type of outbreak and in quite often and in succession.
> 
> Also, Ebola killed less people than flu, which in turn killed less people than cancer. Then why Flu and Cancer does not have the same revere as when we talk about Ebola.
> 
> Talking about how many people died in the US in flu does not help the current situation one bit, as I said before, you people need to focus/obsess less with US and start minding your own business, maybe it will help stop the next outbreak


I suggest you read the forums carefully how these troll including you trolling China. Outbreaks are inevitable, we had in Malaysia Zika virus and Hand foot mouth disease, even dengue fever and malaria kills more yearly. But still better than US covering up and acting no big deal which is more unacceptable.


----------



## KungFuLee

powastick said:


> I suggest you read the forums carefully how these troll including you trolling China. Outbreaks are inevitable, we had in Malaysia Zika virus and Hand foot mouth disease, even dengue fever and malaria kills more yearly. But still better than US covering up and acting no big deal which is more unacceptable.



First of all, where do I troll China in regard to this? I don't ever troll on natural disaster. Unlike someone here.

Second of all, if US try to cover up, you will not know how many people killed by Influenza each year, this is a common knowledge which is readily available on CDC website, on the other hand, had China ever release the official number of people killed by flu each year? If you want to talk about cover up.

Thirdly, Outbreaks are always avoidable, be it the Ebola outbreak in Africa or this one in China or the SARS back in 2002. It's always about how to control a population, like altering their living habit, or prohibit their daily activities, which if you consider the case in China is pretty strange because China is pretty good at controlling its population, yet these type of outbreak keel happen over and over again.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Mista

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220658728329977856


----------



## KungFuLee

Mista said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1220658728329977856



The first one is normal, you cannot enforce a quarantine with unarmed troop, but the second one, if true...….is BAD......


----------



## Realtalk108

ITT - Iron brothers fighting!


----------



## Offshore

This Will become wake up call for Xi, after we taking care of this shit.
I bet there Will be a major change.
I’m sorry for Kanton people. Some of their exotic menu Will off the table for good.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## powastick

KungFuLee said:


> First of all, where do I troll China in regard to this? I don't ever troll on natural disaster. Unlike someone here.
> 
> Second of all, if US try to cover up, you will not know how many people killed by Influenza each year, this is a common knowledge which is readily available on CDC website, on the other hand, had China ever release the official number of people killed by flu each year? If you want to talk about cover up.
> 
> Thirdly, Outbreaks are always avoidable, be it the Ebola outbreak in Africa or this one in China or the SARS back in 2002. It's always about how to control a population, like altering their living habit, or prohibit their daily activities, which if you consider the case in China is pretty strange because China is pretty good at controlling its population, yet these type of outbreak keel happen over and over again.


You are trolling China for sure. Anybody can see that.

Go check the CDC. The exact number of victims of H3N2 is not collected hence its being shove under the carpet while keeping its populace ignorance. The only difference the US is better at covering up than China.

Only western propaganda are spreading bullshit that China controls everything. Brainwash idiots believe that.


----------



## KungFuLee

powastick said:


> You are trolling China for sure. Anybody can see that.
> 
> Go check the CDC. The exact number of victims of H3N2 is not collected hence its being shove under the carpet while keeping its populace ignorance. The only difference the US is better at covering up than China.
> 
> Only western propaganda are spreading bullshit that China controls everything. Brainwash idiots believe that.



How hard is it to show what I said to troll if I did troll China on this? If I said it, it will be there, I am not in a habit to delete my post, so if you can't find any, just say so, the "Anybody can see that" is getting old

As for CDC cover up on H3N2, do you mean this CDC cover it up by releasing these report?

https://www.cdc.gov/flu/swineflu/h3n2v-situation.htm#assessment
https://www.cdc.gov/flu/swineflu/variant/h3n2v-cases.htm

Found those in less than 1 minute...If they are to cover it up, that some quacky-*** bad job they did there.....

If you have to act almighty, please do show me Chinese report on ANY strain of Influenza Virus.

And about China control, what do you actually know? Do you even lives in China? Malaysia aren't even remotely close to China, in fact, are you even Chinese and have right to live in China to begin with? If not, how do you know what China did or did not do in China? By words of mouth? lol.

Kind of weird to have a Malay-Chinese Cheerleader try to lecture a Hong Konger about China, at least we are counted as "Chinese" by their government whether we like it or not, do they even see you as Chinese? Or just another Malaysian?

Again, you people too obsess with other country, focus on your own lane, it may help you prevent the next outbreak.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## powastick

KungFuLee said:


> How hard is it to show what I said to troll if I did troll China on this? If I said it, it will be there, I am not in a habit to delete my post, so if you can't find any, just say so, the "Anybody can see that" is getting old
> 
> As for CDC cover up on H3N2, do you mean this CDC cover it up by releasing these report?
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/flu/swineflu/h3n2v-situation.htm#assessment
> https://www.cdc.gov/flu/swineflu/variant/h3n2v-cases.htm
> 
> Found those in less than 1 minute...If they are to cover it up, that some quacky-*** bad job they did there.....
> 
> If you have to act almighty, please do show me Chinese report on ANY strain of Influenza Virus.
> 
> And about China control, what do you actually know? Do you even lives in China? Malaysia aren't even remotely close to China, in fact, are you even Chinese and have right to live in China to begin with? If not, how do you know what China did or did not do in China? By words of mouth? lol.
> 
> Kind of weird to have a Malay-Chinese Cheerleader try to lecture a Hong Konger about China, at least we are counted as "Chinese" by their government whether we like it or not, do they even see you as Chinese? Or just another Malaysian?
> 
> Again, you people too obsess with other country, focus on your own lane, it may help you prevent the next outbreak.


4000 death a week, 300 cases of H3n2. If anything China should learn from the US is how to cover up mass death. No, they did an excellent job.

Quit your bullshit China never reported anything. 
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2009_flu_pandemic_in_Asia

Yeah, I know well on China more than you, I have relatives and friends working there. I have been there too. Your Hong Konger bullshit don't work on me. If Malaysia had thought me anything, only a stupid peasant would believe in democracy.

Oh btw.
https://www.thestar.com.my/lifestyl...sam-quah-breaking-box-office-records-in-china

Looking for more angle to bash China?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Rusty

KungFuLee said:


> So, let me play devil advocate this time
> 
> What you call this?
> 
> 
> 
> When someone celebrate the bush fire that killed millions of wild life and many people in Australia? And call it, in verbatim, "Punishment from heaven".
> 
> Please do call this member sick, thank you​



You sir are now my favorite Australian Hong Konger in the world!!!

I knew he made hypocritical posts like that, but I was too lazy to find them.

Then you came and did God's work!!


This guy is a 50 cent army member because all he does is insult others, never defends his arguments and does what-about-isms.

He's resorted to calling me and others nasty things a few times.
Mods must let him be since they probably get 5 cents from his 50.

@beijingwalker where are you bro?
Still waiting for you to prove that anyone celebrated.... KungFuLee proved you were a massive hypocrite in a few hours.... yet not a single peep out of you..... oh right... sorry, you got humiliated so you are now running away with your tail tucked between your legs. 



Realtalk108 said:


> ITT - Iron brothers fighting!



only governments are iron brothers.
but don't worry, government and people of Pakistan still hate your guts


----------



## Mista

*France confirms 2 cases of virus from China, 1st in Europe*
https://www.cnbc.com/2020/01/24/france-confirms-2-cases-of-virus-from-china-1st-in-europe.html


----------



## PakFactor

Mista said:


> *France confirms 2 cases of virus from China, 1st in Europe*
> https://www.cnbc.com/2020/01/24/france-confirms-2-cases-of-virus-from-china-1st-in-europe.html



Was just about to post that.


----------



## Jamie Brooks

These clips are from wuhan... their a couple of days old.
https://m.facebook.com/100007699666257/posts/pcb.2475569189376379/?photo_id=2475568379376460&mds=/photos/viewer/?photoset_token=pcb.2475569189376379&photo=2475568379376460&profileid=100007699666257&source=48&__tn__=EH-R&cached_data=false&ftid=&mdp=1&mdf=1



Rusty said:


> Thank you for in the ground reporting!
> Be safe


There are alot of Pakistanis studying in wuhan... have had no contact with them .. internet is shutoff along with the city wide lockdown. There is a food shortage there since the last time i contacted a guy there. Things that sell for 10-20 rmb going for 90 ;( Pray for everyone there. My city also has had 8 confirmed cases now ​

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PakFactor

I'm a very strict Kosher/Halal believer -- I even go to the extent Jews go they do not eat meat from an animals legs either. I have been following that principle for last 15 years or so.


----------



## Rusty

Jamie Brooks said:


> These clips are from wuhan... their a couple of days old.
> https://m.facebook.com/100007699666257/posts/pcb.2475569189376379/?photo_id=2475568379376460&mds=/photos/viewer/?photoset_token=pcb.2475569189376379&photo=2475568379376460&profileid=100007699666257&source=48&__tn__=EH-R&cached_data=false&ftid=&mdp=1&mdf=1
> 
> 
> There are alot of Pakistanis studying in wuhan... have had no contact with them .. internet is shutoff along with the city wide lockdown. There is a food shortage there since the last time i contacted a guy there. Things that sell for 10-20 rmb going for 90 ;( Pray for everyone there. My city changsha also has had 8 confirmed cases now ​



I was just in China last week (not Wuhan) and I consider myself so lucky to have left days before everything went crazy. 

Stay safe, you are in our thoughts and prayers. 
(also, please try not to reveal too much about yourself, Chinese government employees, wumao, have infested PDF and you don't want them to report you for telling the truth)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jamie Brooks

Rusty said:


> I was just in China last week (not Wuhan) and I consider myself so lucky to have left days before everything went crazy.
> 
> Stay safe, you are in our thoughts and prayers.
> (also, please try not to reveal too much about yourself, Chinese government employees, wumao, have infested PDF and you don't want them to report you for telling the truth)


Guess i should not upload videos like these..They are being taken down on wechat also.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

KungFuLee said:


> Nobody is spelling China doom, but this is unacceptable for China to have these type of outbreak and in quite often and in succession.




Small brain can't comprehend? Then here the explanation:



*That is again and always due to heredity!*



Indeed, when the Empire of Japan launched its massive attacks of germ-warfare from 1937 onwards, during its military invasion of eastern and northern China:

_*Commemorating the 80th Anniversary of Yueyang's Fall*

发表时间：2018-11-7 10:37

According to the book "Bacterial Warfare and Poisonous Gas Warfare" published by the Central Archives in 1989, the records in the early years counted 270,000 deaths (excluding soldiers). After a review by experts from China, the United States, and Japan in the past 10 years, it is believed that 270,000 people are just a fraction.

According to Xie Zhonghou's "Investigation Report on the Japanese Army's Bacterial War Crimes against China", the Japanese army's Chinese victims of bacterial warfare preliminarily estimated that about 7 million victims were infected, of whom about 2 million died. However, this estimate is far from the actual number.

The estimated number of direct casualties in bacterial warfare is generally the direct casualties of Japanese viruses, and a large number of indirect casualties caused by the epidemic caused by war and disaster are not counted. For example, during our investigation in the Lake District, farmers reported schistosomiasis.

The culprit, even if the direct cause of the Japanese bacterial warfare and this plague has not been found, but the Japanese invasion of China caused serious environmental pollution in our country, which caused schistosomiasis to breed a large number of conditions, causing 11 million people to be infected.

Based on field investigations and combined with archives, this research center estimates that the number of people infected by the Japanese bacterial attack and indirect casualties of bacterial warfare was as high as 96 million (approximately 100 million), of which *10 million died*.

http://bbs.voc.com.cn/topic-8675265-1-1.html
http://archive.ph/3qKHG ​_
Without any doubt the first cause of casualties all-type included, during the whole WWII.

As we will witness ever more African and Indochinese dying freezed and suffocated to death while trying to reach Europe, therefore the conclusion that this is not the last time we'll see such pandemic outbreak starting from China.

And as more double nuclear explosions will rock the Japanese mainland (as in 2011 implied).

It is verified that in the Matrix, we inherit from our ancestors' karma sort of speak.

Deal with it.






https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/video-gamers-report-in.91218/page-128#post-6050269
_Plague Inc: Evolved:_ Pandemic starting in China..Coincidence? I think not!


----------



## ILC

Do you live in North Korea?


----------



## Galactic Penguin SST

ILC said:


> Do you live in North Korea?


Already replied many times, not permanently. Mostly between ASEAN nations, during the colder season, such as VN, Siam, Burma, Malaysia and Singapore. But also in the warmer season between North America, Europe, Iran, Taiwan, Hong Kong and China (for professional reasons).


----------



## KungFuLee

Galactic Penguin SST said:


> Small brain can't comprehend? Then here the explanation:
> 
> 
> 
> *That is again and always due to heredity!*
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed, when the Empire of Japan launched its massive attacks of germ-warfare from 1937 onwards, during its military invasion of eastern and northern China:
> 
> _*Commemorating the 80th Anniversary of Yueyang's Fall*
> 
> 发表时间：2018-11-7 10:37
> 
> According to the book "Bacterial Warfare and Poisonous Gas Warfare" published by the Central Archives in 1989, the records in the early years counted 270,000 deaths (excluding soldiers). After a review by experts from China, the United States, and Japan in the past 10 years, it is believed that 270,000 people are just a fraction.
> 
> According to Xie Zhonghou's "Investigation Report on the Japanese Army's Bacterial War Crimes against China", the Japanese army's Chinese victims of bacterial warfare preliminarily estimated that about 7 million victims were infected, of whom about 2 million died. However, this estimate is far from the actual number.
> 
> The estimated number of direct casualties in bacterial warfare is generally the direct casualties of Japanese viruses, and a large number of indirect casualties caused by the epidemic caused by war and disaster are not counted. For example, during our investigation in the Lake District, farmers reported schistosomiasis.
> 
> The culprit, even if the direct cause of the Japanese bacterial warfare and this plague has not been found, but the Japanese invasion of China caused serious environmental pollution in our country, which caused schistosomiasis to breed a large number of conditions, causing 11 million people to be infected.
> 
> Based on field investigations and combined with archives, this research center estimates that the number of people infected by the Japanese bacterial attack and indirect casualties of bacterial warfare was as high as 96 million (approximately 100 million), of which *10 million died*.
> 
> http://bbs.voc.com.cn/topic-8675265-1-1.html
> http://archive.ph/3qKHG _​
> Without any doubt the first cause of casualties all-type included, during the whole WWII.
> 
> As we will witness ever more African and Indochinese dying freezed and suffocated to death while trying to reach Europe, therefore the conclusion that this is not the last time we'll see such pandemic outbreak starting from China.
> 
> And as more double nuclear explosions will rock the Japanese mainland (as in 2011 implied).
> 
> It is verified that in the Matrix, we inherit from our ancestors' karma sort of speak.
> 
> Deal with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://defence.pk/pdf/threads/video-gamers-report-in.91218/page-128#post-6050269
> _Plague Inc: Evolved:_ Pandemic starting in China..Coincidence? I think not!



First of all...…..

If *you* *have* to *type* like this, you should not be communicate with anyone. This is an internet forum, you are not writing a card in your kindergarten class to your mummy or writing a ransom note....

Second of all, what the heck did I just read. Sorry, my small brain have no way to digest the relationship of viral outbreak and Japanese invasion in WW2. Plus, the Japanese is experimenting bacterial warfare (or Germ Warfare) as written in your reference (For whatever it refer to in your point) and these type of outbreak are caused by virus. 

...........

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zapper

*China is Building a Hospital in 6 Days to Fight Wuhan's Coronavirus*




Courtesy of Yuan Zheng/Utuku/Ropi/Zuma Press

Written by Eric Baldwin
about 8 hours ago

The government of Wuhan City has decided to build a 1,000 bed hospital in six days to fight the recent coronavirus outbreak. The project aims builds off the previous construction of Beijing Xiaotangshan Hospital in just a week's time back in 2003. As the quarantined Wuhan City's existing hospitals are overwhelmed, they have turned to social media for medical supplies and have begun to turn away patients.

The rapid construction project is a reaction to hospitals running out of beds in an effort to better address the coronavirus outbreak. Currently, the virus has now killed 26 people and infected around 830 worldwide. As CGTN states, work began on the new hospital in the Caidian district of Wuhan on Thursday night. The 270,000-square-foot facility is expected to be up and running by Feb “to address the insufficiency of existing medical resources,” city officials said, according to the official Xinhua news agency. While plans for the building are still being finalized, they are expected to be sent to the construction company this week.

Confirmed cases of the coronavirus have been reported in the U.S., Vietnam, Thailand, Hong Kong, Japan, South Korea, Macau, and Taiwan.


https://www.wsj.com/articles/china-...7?utm_medium=website&utm_source=archdaily.com

https://www.archdaily.com/932532/china-is-building-a-hospital-in-6-days-to-fight-wuhans-coronavirus


----------



## KungFuLee

powastick said:


> 4000 death a week, 300 cases of H3n2. If anything China should learn from the US is how to cover up mass death. No, they did an excellent job.
> 
> Quit your bullshit China never reported anything.
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2009_flu_pandemic_in_Asia
> 
> Yeah, I know well on China more than you, I have relatives and friends working there. I have been there too. Your Hong Konger bullshit don't work on me. If Malaysia had thought me anything, only a stupid peasant would believe in democracy.
> 
> Oh btw.
> https://www.thestar.com.my/lifestyl...sam-quah-breaking-box-office-records-in-china
> 
> Looking for more angle to bash China?



First of all, you are quoting Wikipedia, and I am quoting CDC. So, who have more weight in the end? I don't know.

Second of all, dying 4000 a week does not mean it kills 4000 a week whole year, if you do not know what is "Flu Season" it generally mean the month of November to the month of February. So it's more like 50000 death rather than 200,000 death. Nobody died by flu in the summer.

Third of all, you specifically quote Swine flue (Which is H3N2) but then you quote the general number of dead in flu season. Do you even know how many type of Flu there are during Flu season? There are 7 main type of family of virus caused flu. Influenza A, B, C, D, Salmon isavirus, Thogotovirus, Quaranjavirus

Influenza A virus alone have the following sub variation H1N1, H1N2, H2N2, H3N1, H3N2, H3N8, H5N1, H5N2, H5N3, H5N8, H5N9, H7N1, H7N2, H7N3, H7N4, H7N7, H7N9, H9N2, H10N7.

And now you quote the whole year people killed by flu and you say the US have a small cluster case (not sure if that is a outbreak) of the specific H3N2 Swine Flu and you called the CDC coverup? lol.

And lol you know more about China than me. Of course, you see it in TV, you heard it from your friend and your so called 'relative", and yes, you know more than me, a person who frequently go to China. I went to China at least 4 times a year and each time stay at least 3 weeks or more (Spring Festival, Ching Ming Festival, Chung Yang Festival and also in the summer), and I am about to go back for Sparing Festival, and you say you know China better than me, Maybe you need to show your passport and I show you my return home permit card and let's compare at the Chinese border? Shall we? lol 

Damn, that is the funniest thing I have ever heard, A Malay claim he know more of china then a Hong Kong "Chinese" Well, I don't want to be called that myself but well, by the Chinese government, we are.

And finally, what a Malaysian Director film do well have to do with this? Does that mean they know China more than me? So when Malay-Aussie James Wan "Fast 7" hit it out in the US, does that mean Malaysian know more about America than anyone else?

PS, I am still waiting on your reply on how I exactly bash China on the Virus Issue, It's not really that hard, right?



Rusty said:


> You sir are now my favorite Australian Hong Konger in the world!!!
> 
> I knew he made hypocritical posts like that, but I was too lazy to find them.
> 
> Then you came and did God's work!!
> 
> 
> This guy is a 50 cent army member because all he does is insult others, never defends his arguments and does what-about-isms.
> 
> He's resorted to calling me and others nasty things a few times.
> Mods must let him be since they probably get 5 cents from his 50.
> 
> @beijingwalker where are you bro?
> Still waiting for you to prove that anyone celebrated.... KungFuLee proved you were a massive hypocrite in a few hours.... yet not a single peep out of you..... oh right... sorry, you got humiliated so you are now running away with your tail tucked between your legs.
> 
> 
> 
> only governments are iron brothers.
> but don't worry, government and people of Pakistan still hate your guts



Yeah, these people are some piece of work, for sure. They don't do anything other than hide behind their nationalism. I mean, loving one country is all fine, but defend it all the time even when they are wrong is not fine, certain so if you have to attack other people or country to make your own look good 

Especially so for these "Oversea" Chinese, I mean, I see your point if you are Chinese living in China need to defend China any and every time, but you are living outside, have a citizenship other than Chinese and you still defend it because your ancestor is from there? That I can't make sense. Especially so when these people go all out against their own country and defend China lol. That you don't see everyday. 

But yeah, those people and most Chinese member here are like that, but well, if you think it's bad here in PDF, try go on to some local Chinese forum in Hong Kong or China.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Rasengan

beijingwalker said:


> You can always deny it, both you and me and everyone know what you are doing. try to be an honest person at least please.



Ignore him brother. He is trying to provoke you. @jaibi can you please clean this thread up. Many members are enjoying this tragic outcome and are attacking China than reporting on the virus itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## jaibi

Done, sir, thank you fo rthe heads up.
Closed for clean up, people. 


Rasengan said:


> Ignore him brother. He is trying to provoke you. @jaibi can you please clean this thread up. Many members are enjoying this tragic outcome and are attacking China than reporting on the virus itself.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

